# A new teaser from Omega for Basel...



## TallyHo!

Any idea on what this could be?


----------



## Fordham-NY

560 × 611 - knowyourmeme.com



It's a new dive watch design.


----------



## mjrchabot

Hmm... You think maybe they will release a competitor to the DSSD? Rolex has the Submariner for more practical use and wear, then there's the DSSD, for those who mean business when it comes to diving.
Omega has the Ploprof, however it's a beast on the wrist. I wonder if they will release a dive watch with a higher WR rating than the PO? 

Just brainstorming of course...


----------



## Surfrider

The "darkness" part makes me wonder if it'll be some sort of blacked-out, perhaps DLC coated, PO or something like that.


----------



## Rogi

Some 10,000m WR, size 40cm PloProf  we will have to call it "The Death Star" to keep up with all the Star Wars/Moon references we've been getting this year  Although it will be larger than a moon so we won't be able to pin another one of those onto it  The price will be as expensive as its WR , we mortals will have to wait until some discount sale, or wait until it falls off our local rich guy's wrist  (or failing that, you magically win the lotto ) 

knowing Omega, it'll either be a re-vamped "Big Blue" or 

some kind of new Lume, that will emerge and never fade! Never!!!  Instead of a new watch


----------



## vivalahatch

Surfrider said:


> The "darkness" part makes me wonder if it'll be some sort of blacked-out, perhaps DLC coated, PO or something like that.


It makes me think they're hinting at a material that is conventionally found or mined underwater, but I can't think of anything other than pearls.


----------



## khoalety

Another version of PO? Oh boy!!!


----------



## joeuk

Maybe the worlds thinnest dive watch.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Surfrider said:


> The "darkness" part makes me wonder if it'll be some sort of blacked-out, perhaps DLC coated, PO or something like that.


Yeah I think you nailed it.


----------



## Surfrider

vivalahatch said:


> It makes me think they're hinting at a material that is conventionally found or mined underwater, but I can't think of anything other than pearls.


Maybe they'll mix some squid ink into the dial paint :-d


----------



## Everdying

50th anniversary SM300...i wish...haha.

but afterall, its not like omega has never skipped a year, and 300m is also plenty dark down there...


----------



## Watchnut12

Bingo a LE :















I thought these three where the only new men's watches coming out in Basel 2014? Could their be another diver?






















khoalety said:


> Another version of PO? Oh boy!!!


----------



## Ramblin man

Everdying said:


> 50th anniversary SM300...i wish...haha.
> 
> but afterall, its not like omega has never skipped a year, and 300m is also plenty dark down there...


That would be awesome...


----------



## GaryF

I reckon a black ceramic PO to sit alongside the DSOTM.


----------



## Imni

joeuk said:


> Maybe the worlds thinnest dive watch.


Haha, good one.

Could it be a ceramic PO? Now that they have the technology to make the DSOTM maybe they want to make money off a PO ceramic as well.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Dark Side of The Ocean?

May I say that I am growing tired of the amount of PO versions?

It somehow "waters down" the model line. 

On the other hand, I like my original a tiny bit more with every new incarnation that usually turns out a little bit tackier than the one before it. 

Not sure I'd like to see something that has a >1000m WR, I don't want to be tempted by it.


----------



## scamp007

GaryF said:


> I reckon a black ceramic PO to sit alongside the DSOTM.


Yup me too, there's been whispers about one for a while...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## alessi156

May be a ceramic Ploprof? or a new ceramic big blue type of watch?


----------



## sager

Ceramic PO? Makes sense. 

It sure sounds like a teaser for a "dark" watch. 

However, I doubt that it will be on a corder strap or something similar. Probably rubber strap since its a diver. Or ceramic bracelet? 

Now that is going to be pricey :think:


----------



## georges zaslavsky

interesting watch


----------



## Phil_P

GaryF said:


> I reckon a black ceramic PO to sit alongside the DSOTM.


That's the obvious guess. Shame, does nothing for me :-(


----------



## clonetrooper

Where did you find this teaser?


----------



## copperjohn

justbecauseIcan said:


> Dark Side of The Ocean?
> 
> May I say that I am growing tired of the amount of PO versions?
> 
> It somehow "waters down" the model line.
> 
> On the other hand, I like my original a tiny bit more with every new incarnation that usually turns out a little bit tackier than the one before it.
> 
> Not sure I'd like to see something that has a >1000m WR, I don't want to be tempted by it.


Hopefully it's something other than a change in construction material. That is getting old.


----------



## solesman

And now the PO becomes £2500 more than a sub...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sager

Although I think it would be a good looking piece, I am not sure how I would feel about it. If this is indeed a black ceramic PO, seems to me like Omega will have a new line of "Dark" ceramic watches. 

I fear that they are releasing too many variations of their watches in such a short amount of time.


----------



## sblantipodi

Ocean, darkness, is it something like Dark Side of the Moon?
A planet ocean in black ceramic.


----------



## Tommm

Just had this come on Twitter. This could be interesting...

Ceramic SM300?


----------



## MKIVdan

joeuk said:


> Maybe the worlds thinnest dive watch.


Thin and Omega Dive watch dont go in the same sentence  Other than that I wish they would make a thin dive watch


----------



## sager

Tommm said:


> Just had this come on Twitter. This could be interesting...
> 
> Ceramic SM300?


Ok, well that means its not a PO. Don't get me wrong, I love POs. But I don't think they are considered iconic. At least not yet. Right?


----------



## Tommm

sager said:


> Ok, well that means its not a PO. Don't get me wrong, I love POs. But I don't think they are considered iconic. At least not yet. Right?


I agree.

It has to be a Ploprof or an SM300, surely?


----------



## RTK27

sager said:


> Ok, well that means its not a PO. Don't get me wrong, I love POs. But I don't think they are considered iconic. At least not yet. Right?


You're right I think (hope!) it will be a modern sm300, that would be great!

Roy


----------



## solesman

Now my wallet is shuddering as are my existing watches. Could this be the holy of holys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryF

Or ceramic Ploprof?


Tommm said:


> Just had this come on Twitter. This could be interesting...
> 
> Ceramic SM300?


----------



## Alex_TA

Easy. Seamaster Diver 300m was not renewed for the last 2 years and still has older movement.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## solesman

Alex_TA said:


> Easy. Seamaster Diver 300m was not renewed for the last 2 years and still has older movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


It's possible but the design was only changed a few years ago.

It has to be an older watch. Something from at least 20 years ago. I'm really quite excited 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

solesman said:


> It's possible but the design was only changed a few years ago.
> 
> It has to be an older watch. Something from at least 20 years ago. I'm really quite excited
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So on which horse do you put your money? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mathew J

Reissue Seamaster 300 is my guess


----------



## omega1234

PO made of ceramic, Dark Side of the Sea.


----------



## solesman

I think it's the SM300. In a way I hope it's the ploprof as I know I won't be buying it! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfrider

MKIVdan said:


> Thin and Omega Dive watch dont go in the same sentence  Other than that I wish they would make a thin dive watch


True for their current ones. Now the older models, that's a different story. My two Seamasters, a 2254 and a 2541 are sub-12 mm's and that's darn thin for a diver. I agree with what you're getting at, though. They've been getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## aardvarkbark

Dunno....Asian markets still accounting for big % of sales and sales growth....

I'm guessing Connie diver, orange bezel, ceramic case, diamonds. Oh yeah...pie pan dial.


----------



## solesman

Lol! I was just sick over my screen! o|



aardvarkbark said:


> Dunno....Asian markets still accounting for big % of sales and sales growth....
> 
> I'm guessing Connie diver, orange bezel, ceramic case, diamonds. Oh yeah...pie pan dial.


----------



## aznblitzzz

Is this the time when solesman sells his LMPO to buy this new iconic watch =)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

aznblitzzz said:


> Is this the time when solesman sells his LMPO to buy this new iconic watch =)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 No way. The PO stays 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznblitzzz

lol I agree would be hard for me to part with mines as well

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## g-boac

I hope a reissued Seamaster 300 no-date, 165.024


----------



## solesman

The no date is my preferred version of the SM300. Beautiful simplicity.



g-boac said:


> I hope a reissued Seamaster 300 no-date, 165.024


----------



## Deldog

I agree, the PO isn't iconic just yet. In my eyes, Omega has two iconic dive watches: the Ploprof, which already has been reissued, and the SM300. It _could_ be a ceramic Ploprof, but that just seems gluttonous. My guess is a co-axial SM300, both a date and non-date.


----------



## mjrchabot

This will be _very_ bad news on my finances if it's a new SM300... and boy, if it's a no-date version, it's a done deal.


----------



## Zidane

Really hoping for an SM300 reissue here...easy on the thickness with an adjustable clasp. Pretty please???


----------



## copperjohn

Edit: I just reread my post answered my own question.


----------



## jmsrolls

Talked with our friend in DC and he said to get ready for some price increases.

ATs will will get the 15,000 gauss treatment across the board for an additional $1k.


----------



## Quartersawn

jmsrolls said:


> Talked with our friend in DC and he said to get ready for some price increases.
> 
> ATs will will get the 15,000 gauss treatment across the board for an additional $1k.


We need a "groan" emoticon.

$1k extra for an improvement almost no one will need or use...and that probably costs well under $50 to produce.


----------



## TitanCi

Dark side of the ocean!!!!


Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## Andy K

My guess: A cal. 8500 re-issue of the Seamaster 300 with a sapphire/luminous bezel



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuts33

Saxon007 said:


> We need a "groan" emoticon.
> 
> $1k extra for an improvement almost no one will need or use...and that probably costs well under $50 to produce.


I'm actually OK with this and hope it happens.

I was torn between the 15000 Gauss and the blue AT and now it looks like there could be a compromise in my near future.

Also, just like the older POs, I'm sure those that don't want the upgraded movement will be able to find the older version for at least a year or 2.


----------



## solesman

Zidane said:


> Really hoping for an SM300 reissue here...easy on the thickness with an adjustable clasp. Pretty please???


I'm almost not hoping Nick. Or should I say my long suffering lady is! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scamp007

It would be spooky if it was an SM300 re-issue given my post the other day in Rob's 'What would you like to see at Basel 2014' thread....


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MKIVdan

Surfrider said:


> True for their current ones. Now the older models, that's a different story. My two Seamasters, a 2254 and a 2541 are sub-12 mm's and that's darn thin for a diver. I agree with what you're getting at, though. They've been getting bigger and bigger!


I agree, the older ones were a good size. My wrist are not big enough to pull off the new Omega diver size/thickness.


----------



## jimmer42

scamp007 said:


> It would be spooky if it was an SM300 re-issue given my post the other day in Rob's 'What would you like to see at Basel 2014' thread....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I hope it is this, but why would they?
The PO has been heavily invested in and is a modern interpretation of the SM300 and heavily based on it. If they then bring the old one back, sales on one would impact the other.

That said, re-issues are in favour at the moment and The Speedy mkII is stunning. If they do re issue the SM300 and it's 42mm, less than 14mm thick, (because it'll obviously have 300m WR) has an adjustable bracelet and reasonably priced then......I'm in!


----------



## scamp007

The Tudor Black Bay appears to have been a roaring success and it's a watch that people really seem to like the retro look and size. 

Maybe Omega are realizing there is a market for that style of diver... 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Brian Hatton

An all black Planet Ocean, like the dark side of the moon speedmaster but a seamaster???


Sent from teh interweb thingy


----------



## busmatt

Iconic?, Dark?, Oh boy are we about to see Omega re-issue a great watch from the past?









Well I can dream, right

Matt


----------



## amartolos

Brian Hatton said:


> An all black Planet Ocean, like the dark side of the moon speedmaster but a seamaster???
> 
> Sent from teh interweb thingy


yeah i would bet on that too.


----------



## solesman

jimmer42 said:


> I hope it is this, but why would they?
> The PO has been heavily invested in and is a modern interpretation of the SM300 and heavily based on it. If they then bring the old one back, sales on one would impact the other.
> 
> That said, re-issues are in favour at the moment and The Speedy mkII is stunning. If they do re issue the SM300 and it's 42mm, less than 14mm thick, (because it'll obviously have 300m WR) has an adjustable bracelet and reasonably priced then......I'm in!


Not sure about reasonable pricing anymore Jim. We can hope though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz

Watchnut12 said:


> Bingo a LE :
> 
> View attachment 1414734


Aaaaarrrggghhhh!!! My eyes! My eyes!!

Hmmm, I could go a vodka and o.j. right about now.

I'm thinking a blacked-out DLC'd Planet Ocean.

_Planet Ocean Angler?
Planet Ocean Manta Ray?
_


----------



## Surfrider

Andy K said:


> My guess: A cal. 8500 re-issue of the Seamaster 300 with a sapphire/luminous bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thought that about the bezel, too. It certainly would be really cool.


----------



## Phil_P

So the shortlist so far:

DLC PloProf
DLC PO
DLC SMPc
SM300 reissue

The suspense is killing me :-d


----------



## Surfrider

TitanCi said:


> Dark side of the ocean!!!!
> 
> Sent from my brain using my fingers.


How 'bout

Seamaster: On Stranger Tides


----------



## sblantipodi

Phil_P said:


> So the shortlist so far:
> 
> DLC PloProf
> DLC PO
> DLC SMPc
> SM300 reissue
> 
> The suspense is killing me :-d


Why DLC and not black ceramic like the dark side of the moon?


----------



## ScorpionRS

hmmm a ceramic bezel diver that can go deeper than ever before..


----------



## Brisman

Maybe a reissue of the Seamaster 1000m?


----------



## Surfrider

MKIVdan said:


> I agree, the older ones were a good size. My wrist are not big enough to pull off the new Omega diver size/thickness.


Same here. I wish some of them were just a tiny bit thinner, smaller, and lighter while maintaining the current level of build quality and attention to detail.


----------



## Phil_P

Surfrider said:


> True for their current ones. Now the older models, that's a different story. My two Seamasters, a 2254 and a 2541 are sub-12 mm's and that's darn thin for a diver. I agree with what you're getting at, though. They've been getting bigger and bigger!


My 2254.50 is definitely 12mm thick - just measured it again. Granted, still an excellent size/thickness for a diver, but it's not sub 12mm 

Any SM300 reissue would absolutely have to be sub 13mm for me, and preferably 12mm or less. Anyone know how thick the original is?


----------



## Alex_TA

This may be another PO limited edition made ​​from Ceraplatinum with black diamonds.


----------



## Phil_P

sblantipodi said:


> Why DLC and not black ceramic like the dark side of the moon?


Yes, sorry, I meant black ceramic


----------



## Surfrider

Phil_P said:


> My 2254.50 is definitely 12mm thick - just measured it again. Granted, still an excellent size/thickness for a diver, but it's not sub 12mm
> 
> Any SM300 reissue would absolutely have to be sub 13mm for me, and preferably 12mm or less. Anyone know how thick the original is?


 I thought the quartz was like 11.2 mm and the auto 11.7 mm. I stand corrected.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I certainly hope it will be something like that so I don't have any interest in it.



Alex_TA said:


> This may be another PO limited edition made from Ceraplatinum with black diamonds.


----------



## animusolus

Surfrider said:


> Same here. I wish some of them were just a tiny bit *thinner, smaller, and lighter* while maintaining the current level of build quality and attention to detail.


Perhaps they should bring Jony Ive on as a design consultant?


----------



## Phil_P

Surfrider said:


> I thought the quartz was like 11.2 mm and the auto 11.7 mm. I stand corrected.


My calipers are probably not that accurate, and I certainly can't read to 0.1mm with my aging eyesight - it could well be 11.7mm, it just looks closer to 12mm to me (given the modest equipment available to me). So I might need to stand corrected too, technically it could be sub 12mm. I just didn't want readers to go away with the impression is was significantly less than 12mm 

The quartz might well be thinner, I don't have one to compare.


----------



## AAMC

don't know if it's related to this new watch but Omega filled a patent for an easy to assemble and disassemble bezel....(to be assembled /disassembled by the user)..


----------



## Betterthere

Phil_P said:


> My calipers are probably not that accurate, and I certainly can't read to 0.1mm with my aging eyesight - it could well be 11.7mm, it just looks closer to 12mm to me (given the modest equipment available to me). So I might need to stand corrected too, technically it could be sub 12mm. I just didn't want readers to go away with the impression is was significantly less than 12mm
> 
> The quartz might well be thinner, I don't have one to compare.


I have both and a nice cheap electronic caliper (ie who knows how good). Qz measured 11.4 and auto measured 11.87 ... course I always thought they were same thickness.. figured the stretch in bracelet made qz looser... have another qz which is much older will measure later


----------



## Surfrider

Phil_P said:


> My calipers are probably not that accurate, and I certainly can't read to 0.1mm with my aging eyesight - it could well be 11.7mm, it just looks closer to 12mm to me (given the modest equipment available to me). So I might need to stand corrected too, technically it could be sub 12mm. I just didn't want readers to go away with the impression is was significantly less than 12mm
> 
> The quartz might well be thinner, I don't have one to compare.


That makes sense. If they somehow _are_ less that 12 mm, it's negligible, and even in that event, calling it 12 mm is a pretty safe bet.

EDIT: Oops just read julywest's post. Thanks for measuring. Okay, I had 11.4 mm for the quartz in the little specs file I keep in my phone's notepad. I wasn't as sure about the auto, but had 11.7 mm. Glad to know what they actually are. I'll just call the auto 11.9 mm for my purposes.


----------



## Betterthere

Surfrider said:


> That makes sense. If they somehow _are_ less that 12 mm, it's negligible, and even in that event, calling it 12 mm is a pretty safe bet.
> 
> EDIT: Oops just read julywest's post. Thanks for measuring. Okay, I had 11.4 mm for the quartz in the little specs file I keep in my phone's notepad. I wasn't as sure about the auto, but had 11.7 mm. Glad to know what they actually are. I'll just call the auto 11.9 mm for my purposes.


caliper must be pretty good i remeasured ..same... PO 42mm 8500 slightly above 16mm so must be fairly accurate ;-)


----------



## mjrchabot

AAMC said:


> don't know if it's related to this new watch but Omega filled a patent for an easy to assemble and disassemble bezel....(to be assembled /disassembled by the user)..


Interesting... The case looks pretty solid in those drawings which leads me to this: SM1000 with interchangeable bezels (different colours, designs, etc). Who knows, maybe it will even have a GMT function so you can switch out the bezels like Rolex owners did with the GMT - Coke, Pepsi, Root Beer, etc...


----------



## TobyJC

Seamaster 300, No-date, Arrow hands.


----------



## Airborne6176

No visible Helium escape valve. Curious...


----------



## AAMC

after all this might be something cool....


----------



## savka

That's a sexy silhouette...


----------



## BarracksSi

How much longer do we have to wait?

I was figuring a SM 300 change since it's become comparatively scarce on Omega's website.


----------



## Vanquished

I am excited to see what this actually will be.


----------



## tctan

awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommm

With a very quick play in Photoshop, you can pick out a few more details...


----------



## cuts33

BarracksSi said:


> How much longer do we have to wait?
> 
> I was figuring a SM 300 change since it's become comparatively scarce on Omega's website.


I don't think you need to wait much longer. Seems evident they will announce it before Basel.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

looks like the bastard child of a railmaster, PO, 2500 AT and speedy foursome


----------



## drunken monkey

fiddle with the contrast and levels and the dial can be seen.










merry christmas; looks like a re-issue of the CK2913 in the 1957 Speedmaster stylee.
it only took ten years of wishing from the fans.


----------



## damoore

Wow! And I was just about to pull the trigger on a DSSD. That may have to wait. I'm intrigued.


----------



## gippo

BINGOO


----------



## justbecauseIcan




----------



## tctan

justbecauseIcan said:


> looks like the bastard child of a railmaster, PO, 2500 AT and speedy foursome


it does kind of look like some bastard version of an aqua searailmaster 8500.


----------



## drunken monkey

secondary note:
oh thanks a lot Omega, now the prices of those vintage ones are going to go up more than usual now.
I've been secretly liking the fact that most people seem to prefer the ST165 models.


----------



## BarracksSi

Betcha it's antimagnetic, too.

No date = no go for me, at least not as a daily watch. Still pretty cool, though. Props to the guys who photoshopped the details out of (or into?) the teaser pic.


----------



## AAMC

what reads at 6? I'm wondering if it's antimagnectic


----------



## Alex_TA




----------



## Mystro

I hope Omega hits one out of the park. My wallet gave a little twitch reading the teaser so I may have to blow some more coin this year if its spectacular. Omega is one company that I can expect to release another bomb shell like the original PO. I have so much faith in their ability to set the bar higher than many of the other watch companies making very conservative changes.

My prediction by the teaser is a DLC Ploprof or a no date DLC PO.


----------



## Mathew J

Did you guys see the image enhancement that someone did on the FB site yet? - crap looks like I am late to the party....


----------



## RTK27

Wow I love it! No date finally would be great if it's around 40mm and ~ 12 mm thick, drool...


Roy


----------



## Mathew J

it will be interesting to see if they do a date and a non date version of it as I see a good number being turned off by no date. Overall would have rather the sword hands but still looks to be very nice.


----------



## drunken monkey

unless someone does it before me, when I get to my home PC, I can do some scaling to figure out some dimensions using guestimates from the lug width.


----------



## sblantipodi

I hope that they will not ruin the Seamaster 300 or the PO.


----------



## Surfrider

justbecauseIcan said:


> looks like the bastard child of a railmaster, PO, 2500 AT and speedy foursome


Railbastard

Please forgive me everyone, but I absolutely could not resist... and I fought hard!


----------



## AAMC

drunken monkey said:


> unless someone does it before me, when I get to my home PC, I can do some scaling to figure out some dimensions using guestimates from the lug width.


baybe i'm not doing it right but it gave me 40mm (assuming 20mm lug width)


----------



## Jason Bourne

It definately has a vintage look to it. Hopefully it's 40x12.


----------



## Muffnbluff

AAMC said:


> baybe i'm not doing it right but it gave me 40mm (assuming 20mm lug width)


The dial size relative to bezel sure makes it seem <42. I'm gonna guess 40.5mm.


----------



## mikkemus23

It will be a tribune to this one :-!

I see straight lugs


----------



## gippo

gippo said:


> BINGOO
> 
> View attachment 1417762


:-!


----------



## AAMC

what caliber it will be? the dial reads "Master Co-Axial" and Chronometer....what is "Master co-axial"?


----------



## drunken monkey

AAMC said:


> baybe i'm not doing it right but it gave me 40mm (assuming 20mm lug width)


you can call me baybe anytime


----------



## AAMC

drunken monkey said:


> you can call me baybe anytime


not so fast....I'm not sure I got it right...lol


----------



## 379CID

Like the no date dial but not a fan of those hands


----------



## drunken monkey

quick go while waiting for drawings for issue.










the shot doesn't look like it's taken from a proper plan view, hence the difference between lug length at the top and bottom of the watch; thus, don't take the lug to lug length as gospel. Width should be 99% correct if we are looking at a 20mm lug space.

For reference, 30mm (or 29.5 from my hash job) dial/crystal looks about right if this were a true vintage watch.

EDIT:
because it only takes two minutes if the drawing is open.










shows a little of the inaccuracy of my first go as I just scaled that first one up to get the 22mm.
Still within 5% though I'd say.


----------



## Phil_P

Hmm, now I'm disappointed. I was hoping for the classic SM300 sword hands. The arrow head hands on the PO do nothing for me :-(

Still, the back catalogue has lots of great watches for me to buy (second hand!)


----------



## CMTFR

No He valve and no date? That (excluding the vintages) would be my first Seamaster!!! b-)


----------



## TobyJC

Ratios based on 20mm lug and 19mm lug.


----------



## scamp007

If this watch is 40mm or less and has a slim case then I'm predicting right here and now that you're looking at the new Bond watch, don't forget, production on Bond 24 will likely start later this year and given his previous personal watch choices, I reckon Daniel Craig will love this....


----------



## cuts33

scamp007 said:


> If this watch is 40mm or less and has a slim case then I'm predicting right here and now that you're looking at the new Bond watch, don't forget, production on Bond 24 will likely start later this year and given his previous personal watch choices, I reckon Daniel Craig will love this....


Sounds about right. If I recall correctly the PO 8500 was out for about a year before Skyfall was released.

Assuming that this is released late summer/fall, it will be about the same timeline for Bond 24, which is supposed to be released at the end of 2015.

Of course, that means Omega could still introduce a new watch at Basel 2015 and have its release to the market coincide with the release of the film.


----------



## sblantipodi

I really dislike the shadow.


----------



## Muddy250

joeuk said:


> Maybe the worlds thinnest dive watch.


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

ha ha ha ha

hahahaaaaa


----------



## Surfrider

Quick and very dirty photoshopping w/ some guesstimation involved. Might look way different from this, but just messing around and trying bring out some of the elements I could make out.

Hmmmm we shall see...


----------



## Surfrider

drunken monkey said:


> quick go while waiting for drawings for issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the shot doesn't look like it's taken from a proper plan view, hence the difference between lug length at the top and bottom of the watch; thus, don't take the lug to lug length as gospel. Width should be 99% correct if we are looking at a 20mm lug space.
> 
> For reference, 30mm (or 29.5 from my hash job) dial/crystal looks about right if this were a true vintage watch.
> 
> EDIT:
> because it only takes two minutes if the drawing is open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shows a little of the inaccuracy of my first go as I just scaled that first one up to get the 22mm.
> Still within 5% though I'd say.


This is incredible. What software did you use to make this? Are you an engineer or architect? Pretty cool!


----------



## Merv

I'm VERY impressed with the deductive powers of some of our members here! Feel like I'm watching an episode of _CSI Baselworld. _I'm pretty sure I could post a pic of a tan croc strap with blood stains and you fellas would have the murderer behind bars in no time.

As for this watch...very intriguing, can't wait to see the unveiling of it. Looks like it might be a winner. And I like the forecasting skills of scamp007. Whatever he predicts from now on, I'm gonna follow. I think he could be on the money with the Bond angle.


----------



## alessi156

From what can be seen, it looks like it is going to be another fantastic re-issue from Omega. Although I agree with the criticism about the girth of some of Omega's recent releases, I have to say that Omega are really at the top of their game at the moment.


----------



## iinsic

For those excited last year about the Speedy '57, then disappointed when it was seen in person: prepare to be disappointed again.

This dive watch, while reminiscent of the CK2913, will be a 300m clone of the Speedy '57, which has the exact same proportions, to wit:









In all probability, it will have the same 41.5mm diameter, the same extra-long OAL, the same bracelet with the butterfly clasp (although we can hope it will have the new expandable clasp), the cal. 8508, a display caseback, and 15+mm height.


----------



## Alex_TA

Very dangerous watch, it can put me into lethargic sleep.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mathew J

AAMC said:


> what caliber it will be? the dial reads "Master Co-Axial" and Chronometer....what is "Master co-axial"?


Possibly the name for the anti mag movement


----------



## mjrchabot

It will be interesting to see the real shots of this watch when it's released. I'm curious to see what textures and effects they use on the dial to modernize it. Will they go with a matte dial, teak, or waves? Who knows. 

More importantly, how do you guys feel this will be priced relative to POs and SMPs? I would assume this will fall just below the price of a PO8500.

Do you think there will be different colour offerings? I would totally scoop up a white version


----------



## cuts33

mjrchabot said:


> More importantly, how do you guys feel this will be priced relative to POs and SMPs? I would assume this will fall just below the price of a PO8500.


If it has the 8508 movement, I think it might be slightly higher than a PO. It would fit with the pricing of the 15000 Gauss and the rumored $1K price increase of the ATs once they all get fitted with the 8508 movement as well.

When the PO gets the 8508 movement, I imagine it will be priced at over $7K USD, which is still a relative bargain compared to where Rolex is positioning the SubC.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I think it largely depends on the movement - if it's a newer movement with antimagnetic (after all it does say "Master Co-Axial" so that is bound to be something), then the price will be substantial. 

I am not too excited about it somehow... it's going to take a lot to convince me that a 2500 PO is not the Omega of choice over the past almost 10 years.


----------



## drunken monkey

I must've missed it but where did the "Master" come from?

I was thinking it could be Marine Co-Axial Chronometer.


----------



## mjrchabot

justbecauseIcan said:


> I think it largely depends on the movement - if it's a newer movement with antimagnetic (after all it does say "Master Co-Axial" so that is bound to be something), then the price will be substantial.
> 
> I am not too excited about it somehow... it's going to take a lot to convince me that a 2500 PO is not the Omega of choice over the past almost 10 years.


Only time will tell... We'll have to wait for hi-res photos. I will have to agree with you though, Omega hit it out of the park with the PO2500.


----------



## teeritz

You should have been here about a year before "Skyfall" was released. Man, that was a fun thread.

007's Omega, First Official Shot


----------



## IGotId

iinsic said:


> For those excited last year about the Speedy '57, then disappointed when it was seen in person: prepare to be disappointed again.
> 
> This dive watch, while reminiscent of the CK2913, will be a 300m clone of the Speedy '57, which has the exact same proportions, to wit:
> 
> View attachment 1418157
> 
> 
> In all probability, it will have the same 41.5mm diameter, the same extra-long OAL, the same bracelet with the butterfly clasp (although we can hope it will have the new expandable clasp), the cal. 8508, a display caseback, and 15+mm height.


Unfortunately, I think you're right. I'd have a Ti white-dial Speedy 9300 right now if it was about 3mm thinner.


----------



## 379CID

drunken monkey said:


> I must've missed it but where did the "Master" come from?
> 
> I was thinking it could be Marine Co-Axial Chronometer.


It comes from the image. I'm guessing it's Seamaster Co-Axial, with the "Sea" part obscured by the sweep hand.


----------



## drunken monkey

The text there is too pixilated for me to say 100% what it could be.
It could be "Master" as it fits the spacing but it doesn't have precedence nor does it reference anything.

What does the Anti Magnetic AT have on the dial again?


----------



## BarracksSi

It's got ">15,000 Gauss" in yellow letters.

Wonder if Omega will make an antimagnetic 2500 variant (2508?).


----------



## aardvarkbark

iinsic said:


> For those excited last year about the Speedy '57, then disappointed when it was seen in person: prepare to be disappointed again.
> ....
> In all probability, it will have the same 41.5mm diameter, .... the cal. 8508, a display caseback, and 15+mm height.





IGotId said:


> Unfortunately, I think you're right. I'd have a Ti white-dial Speedy 9300 right now if it was about 3mm thinner.


8500 is 2mm thinner than 9300, so maybe the case will come in < 15mm, especially if they use solid caseback as on bullhead and Mk II re-releases (though I'm not aware of any 8500 without exhibition currently).


----------



## mikkemus23

My Sea Dweller 16600 is 14,8 mm high and fits perfect. 15 or 16 mm will work just fine b-)


----------



## Alex_TA

Definitely not my cup of tea but most of announcements are made during Basel. Two weeks left.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Muddy250

teeritz said:


> You should have been here about a year before "Skyfall" was released. Man, that was a fun thread.
> 
> 007's Omega, First Official Shot


It's the thrill of the chase.


----------



## solesman

Muddy250 said:


> It's the thrill of the chase.


Totally! And then being down £3K 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

drunken monkey said:


> I must've missed it but where did the "Master" come from?
> 
> I was thinking it could be Marine Co-Axial Chronometer.


here


----------



## AAMC

and some guy just posted this but it's just a photoshop....


----------



## solesman

AAMC said:


> and some guy just posted this


Interesting. Come on Omega, release your new diver 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

solesman said:


> Interesting. Come on Omega, release your new diver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


some guy posted that on Facebook but claims it's a Photoshop


----------



## joeuk

So looking like a vintage style movement with no date, maybe they will fit a manual wind movement inside, if some of you own a watch without date function to me always seems pointless in auto movement, this will also keep the thickness down and have a great movement on show. Wondering if they have also doing away with the HV or doing it like Rolex style HV.


----------



## AAMC

An Omega 8401 variant would do just fine....Omega has that caliber for some ladies Constellation models


----------



## scamp007

joeuk said:


> So looking like a vintage style movement with no date, maybe they will fit a manual wind movement inside, if some of you own a watch without date function to me always seems pointless in auto movement, this will also keep the thickness down and have a great movement on show. Wondering if they have also doing away with the HV or doing it like Rolex style HV.


 I know what you mean Joe but I think the difference with a Dive watch is the fact you need a screw in Crown, if you were screwing it in and out every other day to wind it you'd seriously shorten it's life span.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## joeuk

Watches could be used without a screw down crown for dives of 200m, so maybe no need for HV valve, those watches were from the 60s mainly so maybe Omega have also made improvements to this design, they seem to be doing a lot of design improvements lately.


----------



## drunken monkey

AAMC said:


> here


Ahhh, thank you.
Someone who spent longer than I did on the image adjustments.


----------



## Sleepycat3

joeuk said:


> So looking like a vintage style movement with no date, maybe they will fit a manual wind movement inside, if some of you own a watch without date function to me always seems pointless in auto movement, this will also keep the thickness down and have a great movement on show. Wondering if they have also doing away with the HV or doing it like Rolex style HV.


Wasn't there a manual wide coaxial movement recently announced?


----------



## joeuk

Yes thats what makes me think, maybe Omega now realize some of us don't actually dive with our watches and those that do dive use specialist dive equipment, also if you do use your watch in water you never go down too far for the need of 300/600 WR watch 200WR is all most would need. I am probably way wrong but would be another market for Omega, years ago people had the option of date/no date which was normally handwind=no date and auto=with date would be great for this to come back, the system worked well.


----------



## iinsic

joeuk said:


> Yes thats what makes me think, maybe Omega now realize some of us don't actually dive with our watches and those that do dive use specialist dive equipment, also if you do use your watch in water you never go down too far for the need of 300/600 WR watch 200WR is all most would need. I am probably way wrong but would be another market for Omega, years ago people had the option of date/no date which was normally handwind=no date and auto=with date would be great for this to come back, the system worked well.


For Omega to offer an official "desk diver" - i.e. one with a push-pull crown (which they've never offered with more than 120m WR) and a manual-wind movement - would cost them any credibility they might have. The PO is like a hockey puck precisely because of Omega's determination to produce a super-duty dive watch (including their poorly thought-out PO GMT).

AAMC helpfully suggested in my thread on this same topic that Omega might use the same case as the FOIS, which is proportionally identical, too ... just only 39.7mm. If they do, it would accomplish two things: It would introduce a retro-vintage dive watch that would be irresistible to most (including me ;-)); and would make the remaining FOISs more desirable, because there now would be a modern bracelet that would fit it perfectly (and finally restore a chrono to my collection). But even if they go this route - and I pray they do - the use of a case-fattening exhibition back will ruin it, IMO.


----------



## Brisman

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought the earlier SM300 came with a push/pull crown, a NAIAD crown, before they introduced the screw down crown.


----------



## GregoryD

I'm hoping against all odds that this one is a smaller-sized, more reasonably priced offering from Omega. The PO line has grown so much in size and price over the last few years that I'd really like to see something different in that respect.


----------



## Christopher Beccan

Actually quite excited about this new Omega. Can't wait for the press release.


----------



## drunken monkey

iinsic said:


> AAMC helpfully suggested in my thread on this same topic that Omega might use the same case as the FOIS, which is proportionally identical, too ... just only 39.7mm.


39.7mm?
If that is the case then I should remind people that my guesstimate gave a rough figure of 39.4mm.
Not related to the question of the actual width of the watch, more that I'm quite chuffed if I was only out by 0.3mm from that crude bit of work.


----------



## joeuk

Some did come with push/pull crown but brought it out with screw down crown. I like the no date rolex and this is were Omega lacks that option. Also how many are put off by the thickness of the PO?


----------



## AAMC

drunken monkey said:


> 39.7mm?
> If that is the case then I should remind people that my guesstimate gave a rough figure of 39.4mm.
> Not related to the question of the actual width of the watch, more that I'm quite chuffed if I was only out by 0.3mm from that crude bit of work.


lol....I suggested the FOIS case based on your "crude bit of work"....anyway I did some "eye" calculations and got around 40mm based on 20mm lug width


----------



## Surfrider

joeuk said:


> ...how many are put off by the thickness of the PO?


I am.


----------



## mikkemus23

From the Norwegian site Tidssonen :-!


----------



## iinsic

mikkemus23 said:


> From the Norwegian site Tidssonen :-!


As much as I like this rendering, it is NOT the watch on Omega's FB page. :think:

But at least it clears up what a "master co-axial" is ... the seconds hand covered up "sea," so it's actually "SEAMASTER CO-AXIAL."


----------



## pascs

mikkemus23 said:


> From the Norwegian site Tidssonen :-!


I hope Omega produce something like that because I've had enough of all their stupid designs that no one will ever buy


----------



## Tommm

iinsic said:


> As much as I like this rendering, it is NOT the watch on Omega's FB page. :think:
> 
> But at least it clears up what a "master co-axial" is ... the seconds hand covered up "sea," so it's actually "SEAMASTER CO-AXIAL."


I'm not sure that's right...

If you compare the two, the 'master' lines up with 'chronometer' on the new picture, while the teaser photo it overhangs. I'm not sure they would put seamaster on the dial twice either...

This new one is a decent mock up, but I think it's a little way off the mark.


----------



## mikkemus23

Don't think it's way off but the bracelet needs to be thinner.

Check this out

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4045165/Photos/_2014/o-o.jpg


----------



## sblantipodi

pascs said:


> I hope Omega produce something like that because I've had enough of all their stupid designs that no one will ever buy


are you serious guys?
Do you know that OMEGA is the second seller of chronometers in the word?


----------



## drunken monkey

mikkemus23 said:


> Don't think it's way off but the bracelet needs to be thinner.
> 
> Check this out
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4045165/Photos/_2014/o-o.jpg


sorry but there's more wrong with that than there is right.
wrong case
wrong bracelet
wrong text
wrong bezel (in particular the proportions and the details - the inner ring is pretty clear there but completely ignored by whoever is doing the mock-up)

the previously shown lit lumed version does more right than that one.

I think the appearance of it is pretty clear and the real mystery is around the materials, actual details/design of components (i.e what type/shape of crystal are they going to use) and construction (i.e caseback).
I imagine it isn't a coincidence that those are the things that cannot be seen on a heavily but let's not forget _deliberately_ not completely masked, image.


----------



## timenut

Hmm, I don't know. I still prefer sword hands and stick markers.


----------



## TobyJC

Yup, I don't get why they didn't use this combo. Or even the 2254 sword hands. Instead they go for Ranchero style.

EDIT: I guess "Ranchero style" was the first SM300



timenut said:


> Hmm, I don't know. I still prefer the sword hands and the stick markers.


----------



## solesman

mikkemus23 said:


> From the Norwegian site Tidssonen :-!


I really don't like that minute hand at all. Looks totally wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

The PO bracelet doesn't suit it either. Surely incorrect too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scamp007

solesman said:


> The PO bracelet doesn't suit it either. Surely incorrect too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone's just photoshopped bits and pieces together Dan, case and crown are nothing like the teaser pic, looks like we'll have to wait a little while longer ;-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## solesman

No sure. It was very crudely done. I'm more excited about the idea of whats imminent rather than the actual watch. Strange I know. 

I don't think we will have to wait till the 27th to find out though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkemus23

The new 2014 Omega Seamaster 300Now we're talking!!!!

:-!


----------



## solesman

It looks like a rail master with a PO bezel. Weird.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

mikkemus23 said:


> The new 2014 Omega Seamaster 300Now we're talking!!!!
> 
> :-!


Based on their assessment, I default to my original conclusions from post #133.


----------



## sager

solesman said:


> It looks like a rail master with a PO bezel. Weird.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. One word describes this...

Weird.


----------



## pk_diver

timenut said:


> Hmm, I don't know. I still prefer the sword hands and the stick markers.


So true.

Too bad Omega seems to prefer arrow hands... :-(


----------



## GregoryD

pk_diver said:


> So true.
> 
> Too bad Omega seems to prefer arrow hands... :-(


I think it's more that this is just a straight re-issue of the 1957 Omega Seamaster 2913. I'm hoping the re-issue has a bezel closer to the original and less PO-like.


----------



## pk_diver

GregoryD said:


> I think it's more that this is just a straight re-issue of the 1957 Omega Seamaster 2913. I'm hoping the re-issue has a bezel closer to the original and less PO-like.


I agree with the CK2913 |>, btw that design already inspired also the PO, together with others...










I think that Omega has decided to concentrate their "family design" on arrow hands, as they are widely used in the Seamaster line with the various POs, and in some Speedmasters as well. Sword hands would have been fine for enthusiasts, but could confuse the average customer, maybe that's what they think.


----------



## BarracksSi

Hmm, yeah, good thought. ^^^ Rolex has their "Mercedes" hour hand, and not many others have an arrow hand (can't think of any offhand, but I don't know watches as well as you guys).


----------



## jimmer42

mikkemus23 said:


> The new 2014 Omega Seamaster 300Now we're talking!!!!
> 
> :-!


If it looks like that I'll have to get one.....one way or another


----------



## drunken monkey

maybe it's to do with what I do for a living but









still has the wrong bezel
and now also has the wrong hands

I know, it's just a couple of details but those details are right there in the preview image

maybe this is why I don't like it when taking over someone else's drawing or having someone else take over mine....


----------



## justbecauseIcan

They just lifted the bezel straight from the PO, but the silver rim is larger in the half unveiled photo, the visible 50 is smaller, the hands are swapped over as far as the arrow goes.

A mix between that norwegian mock up and the monochrome mock up with more effort on the new (old?) bezel would give the closest approximation.

Still doesn't excite me too much, let's hope there's some nice touch to it.


----------



## ShawnG

Found this photoshop off another site. I'm interested in the silver ring around the inside of the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeeyes

nice. but the pcls suck. dont do it omega. go with the brushed ss. pcl does NOT suit a 'diver'. ever. period.pcls will ruin what looks to be a great idea. pcls and divers DONT mix. omega will lose alot of sales if their this stupid.


----------



## scamp007

ShawnG said:


> Found this photoshop off another site. I'm interested in the silver ring around the inside of the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it looks like this, is 40mm and as slim as my 2500 Aqua Terra, I'm in!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Rogi

I hope the price will be cheaper than 5k, we need a nice price point entry watch again


----------



## mjrchabot

Not sure how this one is shaping up...
I think the 2201.50 is the nicer watch here... makes me wish I never sold it.


----------



## teeritz

scamp007 said:


> If it looks like this, is 40mm and as slim as my 2500 Aqua Terra, I'm in!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I agree, Scamp, but with a 2201.50 Planet Ocean and a WatchCo Seamaster 300 already in my stable, I'd be tripling up if I went for one of these. Although, a modern in-house movement is hard to resist.


----------



## jimmer42

scamp007 said:


> If it looks like this, is 40mm and as slim as my 2500 Aqua Terra, I'm in!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


If they put the adjustable bracelet on it and price it at about £4k - £4.5k and it's no larger than the 2500 PO I reckon a lot of people would serious consider one as a competitor to the ND Sub which for me is possibly THE best current production dive watch on the market


----------



## jimmer42

teeritz said:


> I agree, Scamp, but with a 2201.50 Planet Ocean and a WatchCo Seamaster 300 already in my stable, I'd be tripling up if I went for one of these. Although, a modern in-house movement is hard to resist.


If it looks like the latest mock up rendering, I think you'd have to find a way to make way for it......I think I'll have to do this as this could be the watch I've been waiting for

This unveiling and the speculation has made me look at my 2500 PO's with totally new more appreciative eyes though


----------



## solesman

I think this is a no for me too. My PO will never leave and right now the sub isn't going either. Also if I get another watch the Missus will be leaving.


----------



## jimmer42

solesman said:


> I think this is a no for me too. My PO will never leave and right now the sub isn't going either. Also if I get another watch the Missus will be leaving.


I'm glad it's not just me 

I think I might have to get this watch though......I can always get another Missus


----------



## solesman

I know these are just guesses and renderings based on assumptions but this watch looks like a Frankenstein. I would keep the Missus Jim


----------



## jimmer42

solesman said:


> I know these are just guesses and renderings based on assumptions but this watch looks like a Frankenstein. I would keep the Missus Jim


There's a million rude answers to that one

I think if you have the LM PO and ND Sub there really is no need for anything else....if I were in your position I don't even think the sky fall AT would get a look in


----------



## solesman

jimmer42 said:


> There's a million rude answers to that one
> 
> I think if you have the LM PO and ND Sub there really is no need for anything else....if I were in your position I don't even think the sky fall AT would get a look in


Haha 

It's a few minutes every morning deciding which to out on. It's a nice decision to make each day. I still fancy an orange PO 8500 on black strap but struggle to justify buying it.

The AT is a constant wearer as it's so light and looks great with everything


----------



## jimmer42

solesman said:


> Haha
> 
> It's a few minutes every morning deciding which to out on. It's a nice decision to make each day. I still fancy an orange PO 8500 on black strap but struggle to justify buying it.
> 
> The AT is a constant wearer as it's so light and looks great with everything


My orange 2500 PO is a strange one....firstly I can only wear it on the bracelet. I don't like it on the rubber strap...secondly it looks beautiful and at certain angles and lights it really is stunning....despite being the best looking watch I've ever owned, I only wear it about 20% of the time compared to the black PO on the black Isofrane.......I can't explain it logically, nor the reason why I can go weeks without wearing it, then wear it for a week without taking it off......strange


----------



## imranbecks

Looks like a hybrid of both the Aqua Terra and the Planet Ocean. The hour markers looking like that of the Aqua Terra. The dial and the bezel is the PO. By the way, notice that it does not have the helium release valve at 10 o'clock.... Something different, I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## solesman

jimmer42 said:


> My orange 2500 PO is a strange one....firstly I can only wear it on the bracelet. I don't like it on the rubber strap...secondly it looks beautiful and at certain angles and lights it really is stunning....despite being the best looking watch I've ever owned, I only wear it about 20% of the time compared to the black PO on the black Isofrane.......I can't explain it logically, nor the reason why I can go weeks without wearing it, then wear it for a week without taking it off......strange


I don't there is any logic to this watch lust game Jim ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

solesman said:


> I don't there is any logic to this watch lust game Jim ;-)


This needs a Spock meme.


----------



## drunken monkey

solesman said:


> I still fancy an orange PO


I look at my watch box and can't help but think it needs a little colour; that is pretty much the only reason why I keep looking at an orange Planet Ocean or a Black Bay.


----------



## solesman

BarracksSi said:


> This needs a Spock meme.


Lol that's superb!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

solesman said:


> Lol that's superb!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you create that from on the web?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

drunken monkey said:


> I look at my watch box and can't help but think it needs a little colour; that is pretty much the only reason why I keep looking at an orange Planet Ocean or a Black Bay.


It sounds like your collection is complete like mine and your seeking any reason to justify getting another watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

solesman said:


> Where did you create that from on the web?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I googled "meme generator", used the first link that hit, did a search for Spock and picked the image.


----------



## gippo

;-)


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> It sounds like your collection is complete like mine and your seeking any reason to justify getting another watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Complete? Ha ha ha ha. It's never over my friend.

I'm not buying anymore Omegas.

Apart from an orange 2500 PO, a blue AT, a railmaster and quite possibly this 300.

Then I'm done ....


----------



## solesman

Muddy250 said:


> Complete? Ha ha ha ha. It's never over my friend.
> 
> I'm not buying anymore Omegas.
> 
> Apart from an orange 2500 PO, a blue AT, a railmaster and quite possibly this 300.
> 
> Then I'm done ....


There are watches I like but not enough to buy. In honesty I don't even need 2 divers. I could have one and the AT. I don't do dress watches and dislike chronos. Not really anything to get without selling one of my existing first 

I look forward to seeing your future purchases though ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> There are watches I like but not enough to buy. In honesty I don't even need 2 divers. I could have one and the AT. I don't do dress watches and dislike chronos. Not really anything to get without selling one of my existing first
> 
> I look forward to seeing your future purchases though ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't need any divers, likely wind up with 3 the way things are looking tho ... ;-)
I've been looking at the original 300 for quite some time and this development has me salivating at Baseltime yet again. What a tart....

AND I still have to get the vintage piece my missus suggested I need as well!!


----------



## aardvarkbark

gippo said:


> ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1420578


'Future of watchmaking.' Smartwatch diver? I don't think Samsung saw this coming.


----------



## aardvarkbark

BarracksSi said:


> This needs a Spock meme.


Fact: Spock never said 'Jim,' only 'captain.' Nothing worse than a bad meme.

edit: I have been shamefully proven wrong. I recall being told this by what has to be one of the world's biggest ST geeks. I'm googling things before making such knuckleheaded claims from now on.


----------



## Surfrider

solesman said:


> There are watches I like but not enough to buy. In honesty I don't even need 2 divers. I could have one and the AT. I don't do dress watches and dislike chronos. Not really anything to get without selling one of my existing first
> 
> I look forward to seeing your future purchases though ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I think having the AT and a good versatile diver on bracelet, like a PO or Sub, plus something cheap and tough, like a Seiko or G-Shock would be ideal. I haven't decided anything, but I don't think my collection is quite where I want it to be yet. Time will tell.


----------



## Muddy250

Surfrider said:


> I agree. I think having the AT and a good versatile diver on bracelet, like a PO or Sub, plus something cheap and tough, like a Seiko or G-Shock would be ideal. I haven't decided anything, but I don't think my collection is quite where I want it to be yet. Time will tell.


This is where I'm at. AT, PO, SMP, G-Shock.

But the temptation ....


----------



## fmracer

This new Seamaster with its heritage and good looks will be a nice compliment to my FOIS, yes?

Actually, the 300 has been on my "watch list" for the last 9 months, prompted by all the picture posts owners have been sharing. Thanks guys for all your investigative effort. Looks very cool.


----------



## solesman

aardvarkbark said:


> Fact: Spock never said 'Jim,' only 'captain.' Nothing worse than a bad meme.


But I said Jim ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

aardvarkbark said:


> Fact: Spock never said 'Jim,' only 'captain.' Nothing worse than a bad meme.









McCoy called him "Jim" more than anyone, of course, but I couldn't imagine him delivering that line. Plus, that cat in that scene made it awesome-er.


----------



## Vakane

I need a VC overseas or am AP RO chrono.... My collection is growing too fast


----------



## iinsic

gippo said:


> ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1420578


This watch looks almost like a 38.5mm AT, but, with enlarging an ET bezel can be made out. It certainly appears smaller than the Speedy '57, so perhaps AAMC is correct in his belief that the case will be sized similarly to the FOIS ... or perhaps even be in a 38.5mm case! :-! (One can hope, right?) If the watch is <40mm, then I am in for one. I won't even care about what appears to be PCLs. Although I really do hope it includes the expandable clasp.


----------



## solesman

You need to update your sig to include your Ploprof 



Vakane said:


> I need a VC overseas or am AP RO chrono.... My collection is growing too fast


----------



## solesman

I think you have the sickness more than me Chris :-d Or its just a temporary phase of common sense and clarity:-!



Muddy250 said:


> Complete? Ha ha ha ha. It's never over my friend.
> 
> I'm not buying anymore Omegas.
> 
> Apart from an orange 2500 PO, a blue AT, a railmaster and quite possibly this 300.
> 
> Then I'm done ....


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> I think you have the sickness more than me Chris :-d Or its just a temporary phase of common sense and clarity:-!


 I can't justify it either. The black bay is also really tempting as well. Sri isn't helping today... 
F20 is sooo dangerous!!


----------



## solesman

Muddy250 said:


> I can't justify it either. The black bay is also really tempting as well. Sri isn't helping today...
> F20 is sooo dangerous!!


A guy at work has the black bay. Very nice indeed and pretty good value for money if there ever was such a thing!  a red bezel has never looked so good coupled with those gold applied markers and matt dial.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> A guy at work has the black bay. Very nice indeed and pretty good value for money if there ever was such a thing!  a red bezel has never looked so good coupled with those gold applied markers and matt dial....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice piece for sure. 

I'd need to be a flipper to get all the pieces I like but that's not gonna happen.

All my watches are emotionally attached, like Will's SMP from his mother....


----------



## solesman

I hear you fella. My PO and AT I can never sell. The sub has been worn everyday this week and the love is returning. I beginningtowish I hadn't worn it as the orange 8500 on black OEM is calling loud and clear! Damn it!! What's a man to do?? o|

QUOTE=Muddy250;7527808]Nice piece for sure. 

I'd need to be a flipper to get all the pieces I like but that's not gonna happen.

All my watches are emotionally attached, like Will's SMP from his mother....

View attachment 1420926
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> I hear you fella. My PO and AT I can never sell. The sub has been worn everyday this week and the love is returning. I beginningtowish I hadn't worn it as the orange 8500 on black OEM is calling loud and clear! Damn it!! What's a man to do?? o|


RUNNNNN!


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> I hear you fella. My PO and AT I can never sell. The sub has been worn everyday this week and the love is returning. I beginningtowish I hadn't worn it as the orange 8500 on black OEM is calling loud and clear! Damn it!! What's a man to do?? o|
> 
> QUOTE=Muddy250;7527808]Nice piece for sure.
> 
> I'd need to be a flipper to get all the pieces I like but that's not gonna happen.
> 
> All my watches are emotionally attached, like Will's SMP from his mother....
> 
> View attachment 1420926


[/QUOTE]

I can really understand what you say, Dan. My AT 8500 is still at the shop and has not yet sold. I am actually thinking that I might go and take it back. I really have my sites set on the new Mark II, but have a couple of other watches that I could sell to partly fund that one.

Was looking at some photos of it just last night, and wondering what on earth it is that made me fall out of love with it. I suppose the only way to find out if I still want it back, is to go try it on again!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## solesman

I can really understand what you say, Dan. My AT 8500 is still at the shop and has not yet sold. I am actually thinking that I might go and take it back. I really have my sites set on the new Mark II, but have a couple of other watches that I could sell to partly fund that one.

Was looking at some photos of it just last night, and wondering what on earth it is that made me fall out of love with it. I suppose the only way to find out if I still want it back, is to go try it on again!

Cheers,
Carl[/QUOTE]

Carl. It's meant to be. Go pick it up and strap it on. What a 3some. Vintage seamaster,
Skyfall AT and finally your 65th birthday present. The MK II speedy ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> I can really understand what you say, Dan. My AT 8500 is still at the shop and has not yet sold. I am actually thinking that I might go and take it back. I really have my sites set on the new Mark II, but have a couple of other watches that I could sell to partly fund that one.
> 
> Was looking at some photos of it just last night, and wondering what on earth it is that made me fall out of love with it. I suppose the only way to find out if I still want it back, is to go try it on again!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Carl. It's meant to be. Go pick it up and strap it on. What a 3some. Vintage seamaster,
Skyfall AT and finally your 65th birthday present. The MK II speedy ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Thanks, Dan. I knew I could rely on your support :-d.

I am glad, though, that I haven't pounced on the Mark II quite yet. Just waiting for Basel 2014 to come! That "Teaser" on the Omega FB site has really got me going. I went into the Boutique today, to see if I could pry any info out of them. All they could do as well, is check out the photos on the FB site. I am so curious to see how this one will look. Maybe a reissue Seamaster 300 with the new anti-magnetic movement without a date function? Can't wait to see! I am sure it will be done very, very well. The wonderful dilemma, which will cause many sleepless nights, will be whether to choose the new Seamaster reissue or the Mark II!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## BarracksSi

The line, "...meets the future of watchmaking"... Hmm. Maybe its movement will be made on the same production line as Swatch's Sistem51.

#instigate ;p


----------



## asadtiger

cant wait for this one.. I guess it will have the anti mag movt. and no date diver...an absolute dream.


----------



## teeritz

jimmer42 said:


> If it looks like the latest mock up rendering, I think you'd have to find a way to make way for it......I think I'll have to do this as this could be the watch I've been waiting for
> 
> This unveiling and the speculation has made me look at my 2500 PO's with totally new more appreciative eyes though


Hmmm, I don't know. It sounds appealing, but with a Bond Seamaster plus these two...










... That's three Omega Dive watches with two of them having the 12,3,6,9 dial set-up (okay, the PO has no '3' on the dial, but let's not quibble). And then there's the Railmaster with a similar dial. 
And my collection is very light-on with Rolexes, so I'm kind of saving myself for a vintage Sub and a modern one that I can put under water.
So I, for one, hope that this new Seamaster doesn't thrill me too much.
Famous last words.


----------



## solesman

I agree. With that gorgeous SM 300, I think the new diver is somewhat redundant in your collection Tino. You have 2 classics there already so yep a 5513 would be great. Seems like several people are struggling with the idea of another diver.

Alas time will tell 



teeritz said:


> Hmmm, I don't know. It sounds appealing, but with a Bond Seamaster plus these two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... That's three Omega Dive watches with two of them having the 12,3,6,9 dial set-up (okay, the PO has no '3' on the dial, but let's not quibble). And then there's the Railmaster with a similar dial.
> And my collection is very light-on with Rolexes, so I'm kind of saving myself for a vintage Sub and a modern one that I can put under water.
> So I, for one, hope that this new Seamaster doesn't thrill me too much.
> Famous last words.


----------



## Muddy250

teeritz said:


> Hmmm, I don't know. It sounds appealing, but with a Bond Seamaster plus these two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... That's three Omega Dive watches with two of them having the 12,3,6,9 dial set-up (okay, the PO has no '3' on the dial, but let's not quibble). And then there's the Railmaster with a similar dial.
> And my collection is very light-on with Rolexes, so I'm kind of saving myself for a vintage Sub and a modern one that I can put under water.
> So I, for one, hope that this new Seamaster doesn't thrill me too much.
> Famous last words.


The 300 is really on my radar of late so this new version will be interesting. It would have to be good to make me take it over the one you have however.


----------



## Runitout

teeritz said:


> Hmmm, I don't know. It sounds appealing, but with a Bond Seamaster plus these two...
> 
> ... That's three Omega Dive watches with two of them having the 12,3,6,9 dial set-up (okay, the PO has no '3' on the dial, but let's not quibble). And then there's the Railmaster with a similar dial.
> And my collection is very light-on with Rolexes, so I'm kind of saving myself for a vintage Sub and a modern one that I can put under water.
> So I, for one, hope that this new Seamaster doesn't thrill me too much.
> Famous last words.


You could sell me back that Railmaster, and then it wouldn't seem so bad...


----------



## teeritz

You are killing me, man. Hope you're well, by the way.


----------



## Vakane

solesman said:


> You need to update your sig to include your Ploprof


Thank you!

Here's a picture of all the kids before I took of to my home country Saturday.


----------



## sblantipodi

Vakane said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here's a picture of all the kids before I took of to my home country Saturday.


wow!


----------



## sblantipodi

Vakane said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here's a picture of all the kids before I took of to my home country Saturday.


Have you got a frontal photo of the awesome PO near the Orance Monster?


----------



## amartolos

I would like to inform you that my jaw has just hit the floor :-d

Really great collection.Congrats


----------



## Surfrider

Vakane said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here's a picture of all the kids before I took of to my home country Saturday.


You must be a proud father. Nice collection and cool watch box. Which box is that?


----------



## AAMC

Surfrider said:


> You must be a proud father. Nice collection and cool watch box. Which box is that?


ohh...let me guess....it's an Omega Watch box


----------



## Surfrider

AAMC said:


> ohh...let me guess....it's an Omega Watch box


Ohh... well.... excuuuse me haha :-d


----------



## Vakane

sblantipodi said:


> Have you got a frontal photo of the awesome PO near the Orance Monster?












No real editing. I just took out the rest of the colors.... It is seriously... That orange!


----------



## Vakane

AAMC said:


> ohh...let me guess....it's an Omega Watch box


I shall quote Ace ventura...

"I had a dog.... And his name was BINGO"


----------



## plarmium

"... meets the future of watchmaking": Omega stated that they will be using the 15.000 Gauss' 8508 in their complete lineup untill 2017, so I am sure they will also utilize it for this new SM300.


----------



## amartolos

Nice collection but the rolex must feel very depressed in there, closed in an omega box together with 4 omegas.


----------



## solesman

Vakane said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here's a picture of all the kids before I took of to my home country Saturday.


Amazing collection. Which one do you wear most often and which do you wear the least? 

Beautiful watch box. I would like a box like that but it means buying 3 more watches which is a no no. Do Omega do a 3 or 4 watch box?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

solesman said:


> Amazing collection. Which one do you wear most often and which do you wear the least?
> 
> Beautiful watch box. I would like a box like that but it means buying 3 more watches which is a no no. Do Omega do a 3 or 4 watch box?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's your lucky day

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vakane

solesman said:


> Amazing collection. Which one do you wear most often and which do you wear the least?
> 
> Beautiful watch box. I would like a box like that but it means buying 3 more watches which is a no no. Do Omega do a 3 or 4 watch box?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's between the speedy and the Po at work... At home the PO/ ploprof and weekends what I feel like... But since the Ploprof joined.... The DSSD hasn't being getting much wrist time and the PO pretty much retired the Orange monster 

Also there's a 3 watch box that looks the same... I already need another box  since my soon to be wife has a PO, a Rw freelancer and wants a speedie... I'm already in Search for a 38mm watch speedie


----------



## Chrlee3000

Yes that is a very nice box and a very sweet collection. Most people would love to have great pieces like that competing for wrist time I am sure. 

Would you mind letting us know if that PO is the 42 or 45.5 version?

Thanks


----------



## plarmium

... sorry, double post ...​


----------



## Vakane

Chrlee3000 said:


> Yes that is a very nice box and a very sweet collection. Most people would love to have great pieces like that competing for wrist time I am sure.
> 
> Would you mind letting us know if that PO is the 42 or 45.5 version?
> 
> Thanks


That's a 45.5

Which is a nice big watch.... Although now dwarfed by the Ploprof when it comes big watch duty time...


----------



## Tommm

Two steps forward, one step back...


----------



## iinsic

Tommm said:


> Two steps forward, one step back...


So much for this watch being reasonably priced. :roll:


----------



## RTK27

iinsic said:


> So much for this watch being reasonably priced. :roll:


^ this. It would be a shame if they wouldn't make a steel version

Roy


----------



## AAMC

Tommm said:


> Two steps forward, one step back...


this is not good...unless there's a ss version


----------



## iinsic

AAMC said:


> this is not good...unless there's a ss version


My guess is that they have real problems with Liquidmetal, except when working with a soft metal such as gold. This could very well be a SS watch, just with gold numbering on the bezel. After all, they have a SS AT with red gold markers and hands. But I'm going to guess right now that this comes in above a PO in price.


----------



## Vanquished

I think affordability went out the window. Although, I am sure the finished product is going to look fantastic.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

What's that? Gold numbering on ceramic dial?


----------



## AAMC

the crown position looks strange...the upper part it's at half the bezel height....from that picture or it's a huge crown or a slimmer watch case...

here is a PO 8500 (from a member) for comparision....see what I mean?


----------



## iinsic

Wahlaoeh said:


> What's that? Gold numbering on ceramic dial?


I suppose there's no reason they can't use white gold, or even a much lighter shade of red gold. :think:


----------



## MonteJeep

How many days until Basel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnG

Either way, I like what looks like a polished ring around the inside of the bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

AAMC said:


> the crown position looks strange...the upper part it's at half the bezel height....from that picture or it's a huge crown or a slimmer watch case...
> 
> here is a PO 8500 (from a member) for comparision....see what I mean?


I edited the pic a little so you can see a glimpse of the case.









Looks to be a bit thinner indeed

Roy


----------



## TitanCi

Alex_TA said:


> Very dangerous watch, it can put me into lethargic sleep.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Alex, the watch will, or the WIFE will if you buy it? Lol

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## jwilloughby46

To each his own, but I'm a little disappointed in this. With the past few announcements, I was thinking that this was going to be something a little more utilitarian. I'm a fan of a watch that has a tool look to it, and I don't really think the gold does that. Not saying it looks bad, but with the previous teasers I thought we'd be getting a 300m remake.


----------



## OTX

I was really excited to see what it was until I saw the ceragold. Now I know it's not gonna be cheap.


----------



## plarmium

I am sure there will be no Ceragold used for the reissue. This Instagram image is not official, is it?

Edit: It is. I'm out.


----------



## plarmium

Whow, really Ceragold? I didn't see that coming. 
They screw it. How easy that was.
I am desillusionated.


----------



## ConElPueblo

If it really is Ceragold, my guess is that it'll be a limited edition á la the Planet Ocean one a few years back, or indeed the new orange ceramic PO GMTs. Might be Omega's way of debuting their 8508? If so, SS versions will probably come in a few years time.


----------



## cuts33

plarmium said:


> I am sure there will be no Ceragold used for the reissue. This Instagram image is not official, is it?


It was posted by Omega so I'm sure its official.

But as others have said, it might just be the bezel markers that are ceragold. Could be Omega's response to Rolex using platinum for the same purpose and keeping the rest of the watch in SS.

There is going to be a price bump anyways if this has the 8508 caliber or a newly numbered caliber that is antimagnetic but with no date. So this might just be another "upgrade" they put in to help justify the price hike. We will see. My guess is it will be unveiled later this week.


----------



## ConElPueblo

plarmium said:


> I am sure there will be no Ceragold used for the reissue. This Instagram image is not official, is it?


It's on their Facebook page as well. It clearly says Ceragold and the case looks like pink gold...


----------



## drunken monkey

Is this what they call a swing and a miss?

I suppose to be fair, it is for now a special/limited edition watch.
I'm just not sure how it fits parallel to the 1957 FOIS Speedmaster as that seems like a natural pair if both were in steel. In a gold case, not so much.


----------



## BarracksSi

I'm not worried. I don't expect that they'll make this design _only_ in gold.


----------



## scamp007

Definitely looks like the crown is gold in the new image so you'd have to assume it all is. Surely there'll be two versions.... Won't there?? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Alex_TA

Now who is the mommy's clever kid?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/new-teaser-omega-basel-996983-8.html#post7510785


----------



## dinexus

Man, what a letdown. More than happy with my SMPO, and if they don't offer an SS version in this new 300, I'll stay that way.


----------



## solesman

Tommm said:


> Two steps forward, one step back...


I'm now a little more interested in this watch. Fancy a little gold if it's that beautiful. Consolidate my watches a little possibly? Come on Omega!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildcat

I guess it's to early to tell for sure until we see it completely, but I'd personally feel totally disappointed if it's only available in gold. I guess I need to keep an open mind though as it may still be stunning. Unfortunately I think a blue AT is at the top of my budget and this could very well be another £1500 on top!


----------



## Fire99

I'm sure the watch will be stunning but I'm not a fan of a diver being gold. I find gold looks better on dressier watches like the De Ville or Hour Vision or even the AT. IMO.


----------



## Phil_P

For me this looks like a huge disappointment. Whereas the PloProf and Mark ll Speedy reissues both absolutely nailed it, this seems to be missing the mark by an ever widening margin. A simple modern day reissue of the classic SS SM300, sword hands, slim case, modern co-axial movement and with adjustable bracelet clasp was all that was required. Simples :-d

Still, there may be a silver lining. Maybe there will be a flood of people selling their out of favour WatchCo SM300's to fund this new acquisition so perhaps I can pick one up second hand.


----------



## Barko

Am I the only one who thinks the prior shadowed pic (March 13) is clearly silver and NOT gold, particulary in the lightened versions posted earlier in this thread? Perhaps two versions or two different releases altogether???


----------



## alessi156

Barko said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the prior shadowed pic (March 13) is clearly silver and NOT gold, particulary in the lightened versions posted earlier in this thread? Perhaps two versions or two different releases altogether???


I agree. I expect to see two version. This last picture looks like a steel and rose gold version.


----------



## Jon B

Phil_P said:


> For me this looks like a huge disappointment. Whereas the PloProf and Mark ll Speedy reissues both absolutely nailed it, this seems to be missing the mark by an ever widening margin. A simple modern day reissue of the classic SS SM300, sword hands, slim case, modern co-axial movement and with adjustable bracelet clasp was all that was required. Simples :-d


I'm in agreement - I was really looking forward to a reissue of the SM300, but not now I know it's gold. I really hope we get two versions!


----------



## imranbecks

I found this image online of the upcoming one to be unveiled at Basel World... The stainless steel version. Looks good!


----------



## justbecauseIcan

that's very close I'd say.

I know there are a lot of purists out there that prefer no date, but they must live in a world without paperwork to fill - I just need that function and use it every single day. 

The only watch I prefer without a date is the Sub because the cyclops makes me feel like I have a watch for old people. 

I think it may look a little cluttered still because of the bezel styling. Really don't mind the He valve missing as much as I thought, when I picture the PO without, it always seemed slightly unbalanced due to the rather large and prominent crown.


----------



## Betterthere

imranbecks said:


> I found this image online of the upcoming one to be unveiled at Basel World... The stainless steel version. Looks good!


What was the source?


----------



## imranbecks

julywest said:


> What was the source?


Facebook.. From one of the comments at Omega's FB page..


----------



## Betterthere

imranbecks said:


> Facebook.. From one of the comments at Omega's FB page..


thx i do not think you can put any credence in that as it was just a comment by someone even if last name was West


----------



## solesman

imranbecks said:


> I found this image online of the upcoming one to be unveiled at Basel World... The stainless steel version. Looks good!


Not bad at all. Not long guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gippo

julywest said:


> thx i do not think you can put any credence in that as it was just a comment by someone even if last name was West


This photo is 90% off-road


----------



## calv1n

Interesting that the bezel grip of this 'ceragold' looks the same as the 42 2500 PO. I think I prefer the newer PO bezel grip (which is more similar to the original SM300 I would say)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tctan

ceragold...at this rate omega will be more expensive than rolex pretty soon.


----------



## amartolos

tctan said:


> ceragold...at this rate omega will be more expensive than rolex pretty soon.


Rolex?

Rolex does not exist for Omega any more :roll:. When you produce a diver with ceragold details AP, VC, JLC and Hublot are your new competitors :-d


----------



## sblantipodi

amartolos said:


> Rolex?
> 
> Rolex does not exist for Omega any more :roll:. When you produce a diver with ceragold details AP, VC, JLC and Hublot are your new competitors :-d


it sounds like a fanboy but I like this post.


----------



## TitanCi

I wonder if this can fill the void that my 2500 PO left...


Being no date, I wonder how much the price will be affected (positively)?

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## Quartersawn

justbecauseIcan said:


> ...
> 
> I know there are a lot of purists out there that prefer no date, but they must live in a world without paperwork to fill...


I fill out paper work everyday, although mostly it is "digital paper". I look at the date in the morning and I know what it is all day long.

I have 5 mechanical watches, none of which have a date. I also have a new watch being delivered early next week, it also does not have a date function. I not only prefer the clean look, I can set them in a jiffy and at any time of the day.


----------



## teeritz

imranbecks said:


> I found this image online of the upcoming one to be unveiled at Basel World... The stainless steel version. Looks good!


Hmm, if this is the finished product, then I don't like it. You have this butch-looking PO case with a large crown, similar to the current PO, the hands are still the thickish arrow hands found on the current PO, and then you put these thinner numerals on the dial and hour markers that look too thin to compliment the rest of the watch. Throws it all out of balance. If it's a thinner watch and around 39-40mm, then it might look okay, but if it's thick and 42mil or more, then it just looks like a lazy attempt by Omega to mine their archives for designs without producing a new case to follow through with a proper re-edition. 
I do indeed hope I'm wrong and Omega delivers a 40mil watch that looks proportioned, but based on this picture, I'm in doubt. Besides, based on all the pictures so far, the crown guards in the photos don't appear to match to me. This picture looks like some Photoshop glamour boy knocked it up on his MacBook Pro.
However, the good news is that I'll now remove my Railmaster and go put on my Cal 2500 42mm Planet Ocean. At least that'll bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Betterthere

teeritz said:


> Hmm, if this is the finished product, then I don't like it. You have this butch-looking PO case with a large crown, similar to the current PO, the hands are still the thickish arrow hands found on the current PO, and then you put these thinner numerals on the dial and hour markers that look too thin to compliment the rest of the watch. Throws it all out of balance. If it's a thinner watch and around 39-40mm, then it might look okay, but if it's thick and 42mil or more, then it just looks like a lazy attempt by Omega to mine their archives for designs without producing a new case to follow through with a proper re-edition.
> I do indeed hope I'm wrong and Omega delivers a 40mil watch that looks proportioned, but based on this picture, I'm in doubt. Besides, based on all the pictures so far, the crown guards in the photos don't appear to match to me. This picture looks like some Photoshop glamour boy knocked it up on his MacBook Pro.
> However, the good news is that I'll now remove my Railmaster and go put on my Cal 2500 42mm Planet Ocean. At least that'll bring a smile to my face.


My point above the source of that image is just from a comment someone posted on Omega FB ....


----------



## GregoryD

imranbecks said:


> I found this image online of the upcoming one to be unveiled at Basel World... The stainless steel version. Looks good!


(EDIT: I see the top picture was FB post, not official). I don't know where that top picture came from, but there's no way the case is going to be that beefy. Look at the lugs on the teaser - a far less pronounced twist, thinner, and they protrude from the case inbound of the bezel's outer edge, unlike the top picture. We also know that the new watch will have an independent or more pronounced inner steel bezel/ring, not just a slim silver colored band that's part of a single bezel (as in the top watch):


----------



## Betterthere

GregoryD said:


> I don't know where that top picture came from, but there's no way the case is going to be that beefy. Look at the lugs on the teaser - a far less pronounced twist, thinner, and they protrude from the case inbound of the bezel's outer edge, unlike the top picture. We also know that the new watch will have an independent or more pronounced inner steel bezel/ring, not just a slim silver colored band that's part of a single bezel (as in the top watch):


Read my post above yours?


----------



## teeritz

Oh yes, I know:-!. I guess that's another reason why I'm not on Facebook. I suppose the only way to be sure is to sit back and wait for BaselWorld 2014 to commence.
Gee, the more I look at the two photos, the more differences I see. Minute hand doesn't match in both photos. We are being led a dance here, chaps. Best wait for Basel or until Omega releases a photo without all this teasing crap. What are we, six year-olds?...oh, okay.


----------



## Runitout

teeritz said:


> However, the good news is that *I'll now remove my Railmaster *and go put on my Cal 2500 42mm Planet Ocean. At least that'll bring a smile to my face.


You kill me!

I think they've cleared used a PO base to model the new design - I expect/hope the new case will be sub40mm, with a different case shape.


----------



## scamp007

More to the point, who ever did the Facebook mock up can't have honestly believed that Omega would put the name Seamaster on the dial twice, can they? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## teeritz

scamp007 said:


> More to the point, who ever did the Facebook mock up can't have honestly believed that Omega would put the name Seamaster on the dial twice, can they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hey, yeah. We'll spotted, old boy.


----------



## RTK27

Looking good!

Roy


----------



## NoahKaatz

Now teasing the "patented extendable foldover rack-and-pusher clasp"


----------



## sblantipodi

I want that clasp on PO !!!!!!


----------



## iinsic

NoahKaatz said:


> Now teasing the "patented extendable foldover rack-and-pusher clasp"
> 
> 
> View attachment 1426717


It is important to note that this bracelet and clasp are clearly stainless steel - not gold. That supports my earlier contention that only the bezel markings will be gold, in order to provide a Liquidmetal bezel (I'd wager that the greater ease of working with the LM technology using soft metals like gold might offset the cost overruns encountered with Liquidmetal bezels used on the POLMLE and the Ti version PO).

I think the watch will be stainless steel. There also is the possibility, raised by others, that Omega will use an enhanced seal/gasket system to allow a push-pull crown to achieve a 300m WR rating. If so, that dramatically increases the likelihood that the new manual-wind co-axial movement will be in this watch, and that it will have a solid caseback to keep the height to a minimum in relation to the diameter. If they do all of this in a case that is ±39mm, the backlog for these watches will stretch out into months, if not years.

Of course, I could be wrong. Omega could find a way, as it has in past years, to screw up something delightfully perfect. :think:


----------



## Phil_P

I bet the new clasp won't fit existing bracelets so you'll have to buy a complete bracelet to enjoy the new clasp.


----------



## sblantipodi

Phil_P said:


> I bet the new clasp won't fit existing bracelets so you'll have to buy a complete bracelet to enjoy the new clasp.


this is the minor of the problems if you can fit the "new bracelet" on older PO.
the real problem is... will PO support this clasp right after the baseworld?

PO is one of the most amazing watch for me, "leaving it outside cool features" will ruin a mith.
For me, is just a shame that it doesn't support 8508 right now.


----------



## drunken monkey

hmm, doing some last minute flight checks and I can get myself to Basel for the day for under £200...


----------



## solesman

drunken monkey said:


> hmm, doing some last minute flight checks and I can get myself to Basel for the day for under £200...


I would love to go to Basel. Go for it if you can get the time off work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_P

solesman said:


> I would love to go to Basel. Go for it if you can get the time off work


Isn't that what sick days are for :-d


----------



## aardvarkbark

iinsic said:


> ....That supports my earlier contention that only the bezel markings will be gold, in order to provide a Liquidmetal bezel ....I think the watch will be stainless steel.


I dunno Rob. In the teaser, the bezel and crown sure look to be the same color as the bezel markings, as do the indices. And I can't imagine a red gold bezel without matching red gold hands. Nor can I imagine a two-tone re-release. I'm thinking two different versions, one ceragold, one ss.


----------



## drunken monkey

Phil_P said:


> Isn't that what sick days are for :-d


you're both assuming that I work...


----------



## iinsic

aardvarkbark said:


> I dunno Rob. In the teaser, the bezel and crown sure look to be the same color as the bezel markings, as do the indices. And I can't imagine a red gold bezel without matching red gold hands. Nor can I imagine a two-tone re-release. I'm thinking two different versions, one ceragold, one ss.


In business, there is a popular saying: "In the absence of fact, argument flourishes." I'd say that applies to this thread in spades. ;-)

We're all making assumptions based on overly dark photos that reveal one or two features. And with both the Ceragold photo and today's clasp photo, the rest of the photo has been blurred to frustrate those of us who lightened the first watch photo to show more details. Obviously, Omega wasn't counting on our handiwork, but quickly made adjustments.

In the "you say too-may-toe; I say toe-mah-toe" vein, I think the color of the bezel and crown in that photo showing the Ceragold bezel numbering (and the arrow pointed only to the bezel markings) looked like stainless, while the Ceragold markings did not look like the traditional red gold. That could mean, as I have observed already, that Omega might use either white gold (take that, Rolex platinum inlay!) or a much "pinker" shade of red gold in the Ceragold bezel markings. Just because the only currently offered Ceragold bezel uses red gold does not preclude Omega using white or yellow (or even pink) gold in future Ceragold inlays.

Regardless, we'll all know for certain in another week. :-!


----------



## GaryF

iinsic said:


> That supports my earlier contention that only the bezel markings will be gold, in order to provide a Liquidmetal bezel (I'd wager that the greater ease of working with the LM technology using soft metals like gold might offset the cost overruns encountered with Liquidmetal bezels used on the POLMLE and the Ti version PO).
> 
> I think the watch will be stainless steel. There also is the possibility, raised by others, that Omega will use an enhanced seal/gasket system to allow a push-pull crown to achieve a 300m WR rating. If so, that dramatically increases the likelihood that the new manual-wind co-axial movement will be in this watch, and that it will have a solid caseback to keep the height to a minimum in relation to the diameter. If they do all of this in a case that is ±39mm, the backlog for these watches will stretch out into months, if not years.
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong. Omega could find a way, as it has in past years, to screw up something delightfully perfect. :think:


I don't understand how the bezel markings can be gold on a Liquidmetal bezel. My understanding is that Liquidmetal is used for bezel markings because it is an alloy which is very hard but with a low melting point. Surely the markings must be either gold _or_ Liquidmetal. 
Maybe I misunderstood what you were saying. Sorry, if so.


----------



## AAMC

GaryF said:


> I don't understand how the bezel markings can be gold on a Liquidmetal bezel. My understanding is that Liquidmetal is used for bezel markings because it is an alloy which is very hard but with a low melting point. Surely the markings must be either gold _or_ Liquidmetal.
> Maybe I misunderstood what you were saying. Sorry, if so.


Yep Ceragold it's ceramic bezel with gold markings, LM it's, well...LM markings on a ceramic bezel.
The Ceragold aim it's to have a perfect and smooth blend between the 18K gold (markings) and the zirconium based ceramic bezels (you can't feel the inserts)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sblantipodi

I noticed that there are really less leaks than previous years.
There is few leaks of the watches that will be presented in bazel.


----------



## vltngo

sblantipodi said:


> I noticed that there are really less leaks than previous years.
> There is few leaks of the watches that will be presented in bazel.


I was thinking about this as well. Could it be the fierce determination of fellow WIS that help to spread leaks and news like wildfire?

It makes for an interesting social experiment for a leak to be made by head office and the time it takes for ADs and boutiques to get questions.

I remember last year and the DSOTM news. I can't believe it has already been 1 year, but boy is it a great time of year.


----------



## NYWatchFan

Is this a sandwich dial?


----------



## scamp007

NYWatchFan said:


> Is this a sandwich dial?
> 
> View attachment 1427855


It does look like it, and steel rather than Ceragold....

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## RTK27

Master co-axial may be the anti magnetic movement? Also notice the 'patina' on the indices, (sandwich dial!) looks gorgeous! 

Apart from that the bezel on the particular photo isn't the ceragold version, which means there will be multiple versions.

This will be my next Omega! Can't wait till Baselworld


Roy


----------



## NYWatchFan

They will def offer more than one ver of this diver.

My best guess is a 40MM case, >15k Gauss 8508 - date complication (Slimmer) + ceramic bezel



scamp007 said:


> It does look like it, and steel rather than Ceragold....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cuts33

NYWatchFan said:


> They will def offer more than one ver of this diver.
> 
> My best guess is a 40MM case, >15k Gauss 8508 - date complication (Slimmer) + ceramic bezel


I don't see 40mm happening.

I would guess 42 or maybe even the 43.5 PO GMT size.

Whatever they do, I just hope its one size fits all and looks reasonable on the wrist.

If they made the PO 8500 only in 43.5 instead of 42 and 45, it would have saved a lot of people anxiety and headaches.

I still love my POXL 8500, but having tried on the GMT in 43.5 - I must say they nailed it with the dimensions on that one.


----------



## Muffnbluff

Dang, did not see that sandwich dial coming. This is going to be a helluva watch.


----------



## cuts33

Any chance the "Master Co-Axial" just refers to it being manual wind and not necessarily anti-magnetic?


----------



## iinsic

cuts33 said:


> Any chance the "Master Co-Axial" just refers to it being manual wind and not necessarily anti-magnetic?


My thoughts, too.


----------



## alessi156

NYWatchFan said:


> Is this a sandwich dial?
> 
> View attachment 1427855


Very glad to see there is going to be a steel version. I'm not sure if it's a true sandwich dial as used by panerai. The sandwich dial on my panerai is looks much deeper. We will soon find out!


----------



## mario24601

When exactly is baselworld? Anticipation is killing me.


----------



## WillMK5

Is that faux patina? Not the biggest fan of that, especially on something like an Omega.


----------



## Mcbeck

RTK27 said:


> Master co-axial may be the anti magnetic movement? Also notice the 'patina' on the indices, (sandwich dial!) looks gorgeous!
> 
> Apart from that the bezel on the particular photo isn't the ceragold version, which means there will be multiple versions.
> 
> This will be my next Omega! Can't wait till Baselworld


The Fratello Watch site has a pretty good article on what they think it will be:

Omega Seamaster Master Co-Axial Chronometer

They say it will be a updated version of the original Seamaster 300.

"The dial does not read 'Seamaster 300′ but 'Master Co-Axial Chronometer', probably because the Seamaster 300 is more or less being (re)used already for the Seamaster 300M or 'Bond' watch."


----------



## solesman

mario24601 said:


> When exactly is baselworld? Anticipation is killing me.


27th March. Not long now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmer42

I gotta get me one of these....40mm (ish), steel, sandwich dial, anti magnetic or manual wind (either is good), no date, new bracelet and clasp = Jim minus one kidney


----------



## gippo

RTK27 said:


> Master co-axial may be the anti magnetic movement? Also notice the 'patina' on the indices, (sandwich dial!) looks gorgeous!
> 
> Apart from that the bezel on the particular photo isn't the ceragold version, which means there will be multiple versions.
> 
> This will be my next Omega! Can't wait till Baselworld
> 
> Roy


Sandwich dial  :-!


----------



## vwpilot

Mcbeck said:


> The Fratello Watch site has a pretty good article on what they think it will be:
> 
> Omega Seamaster Master Co-Axial Chronometer
> 
> They say it will be a updated version of the original Seamaster 300.
> 
> "The dial does not read 'Seamaster 300′ but 'Master Co-Axial Chronometer', probably because the Seamaster 300 is more or less being (re)used already for the Seamaster 300M or 'Bond' watch."


Interesting article. They show it with the bezel numbers being luminous, then they also show the Ceragold numbers, it cant be both as far as I know. Maybe two versions.


----------



## phranxinatra

What is the big deal in manual winding whitch makes many WIS so exciting?


----------



## iinsic

phranxinatra said:


> What is the big deal in manual winding whitch makes many WIS so exciting?


Nothing, really. On a dive watch it would be a PITA *unless* they also provide a push-pull crown that preserves the 300m WR rating. Otherwise, having to unscrew and rescrew the crown every day means that Omega will make more money on crowns and tubes than they do on the original watch. :roll:


----------



## Lumin

phranxinatra said:


> What is the big deal in manual winding whitch makes many WIS so exciting?


Its all in the interaction with your timepiece. For purists its whats its about. Hope thats helps.


----------



## phranxinatra

So there are no practical advantages, only it's more traditional. Somehow handwinding makes the mechanical watch more mechanical?


----------



## JwY

vwpilot said:


> Interesting article. They show it with the bezel numbers being luminous, then they also show the Ceragold numbers, it cant be both as far as I know. Maybe two versions.


The bezel isn't luminous. It's a modified image by someone as mentioned earlier in this same thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/new-teaser-omega-basel-996983-16.html#post7520521


----------



## joeuk

phranxinatra said:


> So there are no practical advantages, only it's more traditional. Somehow handwinding makes the mechanical watch more mechanical?


To be honest we dont know what movement will be inside yet.


----------



## ilitig8

cuts33 said:


> If they made the PO 8500 only in 43.5 instead of 42 and 45, it would have saved a lot of people anxiety and headaches.
> 
> I still love my POXL 8500, but having tried on the GMT in 43.5 - I must say they nailed it with the dimensions on that one.


That is the big reason I own a GMT and not a 3 hander.


----------



## cuts33

FWIW, stopped by local OB today. Had a nice chat with the SA I work with over there....

and he knew nothing. 

He knew all about the FB posts, etc. but said the mother ship has not let them in on their secret. They have in years past but this year has been very tight lipped.


----------



## Surfrider

iinsic said:


> In business, there is a popular saying: "In the absence of fact, argument flourishes." I'd say that applies to this thread in spades. ;-)
> 
> We're all making assumptions based on overly dark photos that reveal one or two features. And with both the Ceragold photo and today's clasp photo...


Very true. It's fun to speculate and discuss it, but then again I noticed some people already seem to be writing it off. That's hard to do when we don't really know a whole lot, yet.

I will say that if the new clasp is adjustable as it seems to be, that is definitely exciting.


----------



## BarracksSi

ilitig8 said:


> That is the big reason I own a GMT and not a 3 hander.


It's that kind of talk that makes me think I could further justify a GMT (besides traveling often and having family all over the world). Now if I could just take to the blue-and-orange "Goodplanet" model so that I can feel charitable.


----------



## Surfrider

NYWatchFan said:


> Is this a sandwich dial?
> 
> View attachment 1427855


It definitely appears to be. If they're not messing with the shadow to throw us off the scent, then the shadow position from the seconds hand is consistent with the index being inset rather than raised/applied.

If so, that would be killer! I love the sandwich dials on Panerais!!


----------



## justbecauseIcan

-100 for fake patina.


----------



## drunken monkey

What's more likely:

40mm case with 20mm bracelet
or
44mm case with 22mm bracelet

?


----------



## TitanCi

Hmm.... I say 44/22. 


Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## Buzz

I like the watch, wouldn't buy it though, too close to the Planet Ocean. It may have straight lugs, and a few other differences but I feel the POs have done this job. 
I really was hoping Omega would reproduce the SM300, which I guess they will at some point.


----------



## iinsic

I'll make some predictions — others should too — and we'll all see next weekend:

Stainless case, including bezel and crown, and matching bracelet with ratcheting clasp
Cal. 8508 movement (or a non-date variation in calibre number)
Matte ceramic bezel (think Pelagos, not PO), with Ceragold numbers/markers
Sandwich dial with lume underneath
Diameter: 39.7mm, height: 13.5mm
Sapphire crystal and caseback, double AR
Price (OBs only for at least the first year): US$7,950 (but it could be anywhere in the $7,500-8,500 range)


----------



## jimmer42

iinsic said:


> I'll make some predictions - others should too - and we'll all see next weekend:
> 
> Stainless case, including bezel and crown, and matching bracelet with ratcheting clasp
> Cal. 8508 movement (or a non-date variation in calibre number)
> Matte ceramic bezel (think Pelagos, not PO), with Ceragold numbers/markers
> Sandwich dial with lume underneath
> Diameter: 39.7mm, height: 13.5mm
> Sapphire crystal and caseback, double AR
> Price (OBs only for at least the first year): US$7,950 (but it could be anywhere in the $7,500-8,500 range)


As above but the following differences

I think shiny ceramic bezel (2500PO colour)
Not ceragold numbers on the steel version as there will be a Ceragold version
40mm but with a solid case back 
Anti shock movement
Priced between the ND and date Sub £5 - £5.5k

A vintage Omega faithful in style to the original 1957 SM300 with all the modern bells and whistles.....and .if Omega do it as well as JLC did with their tribute to deep sea and Polaris models then this could be the watch I've been waiting for ever since I got into watches.....it might even make me forget about the PO 2500 LM


----------



## solesman

You forgot the last prediction Rob. You owning one before everyone else 



iinsic said:


> I'll make some predictions - others should too - and we'll all see next weekend:
> 
> Stainless case, including bezel and crown, and matching bracelet with ratcheting clasp
> Cal. 8508 movement (or a non-date variation in calibre number)
> Matte ceramic bezel (think Pelagos, not PO), with Ceragold numbers/markers
> Sandwich dial with lume underneath
> Diameter: 39.7mm, height: 13.5mm
> Sapphire crystal and caseback, double AR
> Price (OBs only for at least the first year): US$7,950 (but it could be anywhere in the $7,500-8,500 range)


----------



## wildcat

Tragically at £5k+ this is going to be out of my price range. In a way I hope it won't have an 85xx movement and will be priced around the AT mark just so I can get my hands on one. From what I've seen so far it looks (as we say here in Wales) 'lush' !


----------



## solesman

I hear the going rate for one kidney is around £1500 ;-)



wildcat said:


> Tragically at £5k+ this is going to be out of my price range. In a way I hope it won't have an 85xx movement and will be priced around the AT mark just so I can get my hands on one. From what I've seen so far it looks (as we say here in Wales) 'lush' !


----------



## amartolos

solesman said:


> I hear the going rate for one kidney is around £1500 ;-)


Really?Thanks for the info.
I will ask from my wife to sponsor me.:-d


----------



## aardvarkbark

What's the consenus on the meaning of 'Master' Chronometer? Anti-magnetic? Will that moniker be used on all dials of watches with AM now?


----------



## aardvarkbark

iinsic said:


> I'll make some predictions - others should too - and we'll all see next weekend:
> 
> Stainless case, including bezel and crown, and matching bracelet with ratcheting clasp
> Cal. 8508 movement (or a non-date variation in calibre number)
> Matte ceramic bezel (think Pelagos, not PO), with Ceragold numbers/markers
> Sandwich dial with lume underneath
> Diameter: 39.7mm, height: 13.5mm
> Sapphire crystal and caseback, double AR
> Price (OBs only for at least the first year): US$7,950 (but it could be anywhere in the $7,500-8,500 range)





jimmer42 said:


> As above but the following differences
> 
> I think shiny ceramic bezel (2500PO colour)
> Not ceragold numbers on the steel version as there will be a Ceragold version
> 40mm but with a solid case back
> Anti shock movement
> Priced between the ND and date Sub £5 - £5.5k
> 
> A vintage Omega faithful in style to the original 1957 SM300 with all the modern bells and whistles.....and .if Omega do it as well as JLC did with their tribute to deep sea and Polaris models then this could be the watch I've been waiting for ever since I got into watches.....it might even make me forget about the PO 2500 LM


I'll play it safe and predict:

screw down crown

Not doing too well on my NCAA brackets, but I'm feeling good with this one.


----------



## RacingGreen

iinsic said:


> I'll make some predictions - others should too - and we'll all see next weekend:
> 
> Stainless case, including bezel and crown, and matching bracelet with ratcheting clasp
> Cal. 8508 movement (or a non-date variation in calibre number)
> Matte ceramic bezel (think Pelagos, not PO), with Ceragold numbers/markers
> Sandwich dial with lume underneath
> Diameter: 39.7mm, height: 13.5mm
> Sapphire crystal and caseback, double AR
> Price (OBs only for at least the first year): US$7,950 (but it could be anywhere in the $7,500-8,500 range)


I will make a perhaps way out prediction; the master coaxial is not an 8500 variant but a 2500. Alternatively, a brand new movement.

Either way, something smaller than the 8500 that will permit the new seamaster to have a smaller, slimmer profile than the PO.


----------



## scamp007

RacingGreen said:


> I will make a perhaps way out prediction; the master coaxial is not an 8500 variant but a 2500. Alternatively, a brand new movement.
> 
> Either way, something smaller than the 8500 that will permit the new seamaster to have a smaller, slimmer profile than the PO.


This would make me happy 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jimmer42

scamp007 said:


> This would make me happy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Me too


----------



## iinsic

solesman said:


> You forgot the last prediction Rob. You owning one before everyone else


Not unless I get it for 25 percent off (or, better yet, free ;-)). My Scottish forebears would rise up and evict me from the clan if I paid full retail. :-d


----------



## Brisman

iinsic said:


> Not unless I get it for 25 percent off (or, better yet, free ;-)). My Scottish forebears would rise up and evict me from the clan if I paid full retail. :-d


Damn tooting we would!


----------



## solesman

iinsic said:


> Not unless I get it for 25 percent off (or, better yet, free ;-)). My Scottish forebears would rise up and evict me from the clan if I paid full retail. :-d


Haha. Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCi

iinsic said:


> I'll make some predictions - others should too - and we'll all see next weekend:
> 
> Stainless case, including bezel and crown, and matching bracelet with ratcheting clasp
> Cal. 8508 movement (or a non-date variation in calibre number)
> Matte ceramic bezel (think Pelagos, not PO), with Ceragold numbers/markers
> Sandwich dial with lume underneath
> Diameter: 39.7mm, height: 13.5mm
> Sapphire crystal and caseback, double AR
> Price (OBs only for at least the first year): US$7,950 (but it could be anywhere in the $7,500-8,500 range)


If your predictions are correct, especially price, looks like the AT will be bought next for me. Sigh...

Or a fine example of the 2500 PO that I wish i never let go.

I was so hopeful for this one in terms of price...

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## iinsic

TitanCi said:


> I was so hopeful for this one in terms of price...


I think those days are done with Omega, for better or worse. Their entry-level diver is the SMP, priced at $4400. The AT currently is $5500, but will jump to $6500 with the addition of the c.8508. The PO will jump to the low $7K's when it gets the anti-magnetic treatment ... perhaps higher. Bottom line: There are no longer any inexpensive Omegas.

My predictions for the new Seamaster 300 are based on my belief that Omega is trying to use its own dive watch heritage to produce an iconic diver that can go toe-to-toe (or dial-to-dial ;-)) with the Submariner. It will boast historic bonafides, but it also will carry a Sub-esque price tag. And if Rolex does follow through on that long-rumored price increase, the price of this watch could jump to the mid-$8K's.

I got one of the last bargain watches Omega made - a quartz SMP that retailed for only $2400, and which I got for the usual discount from our DC friend.

But as for the "new" SM300, if it is as I have predicted, I would pay as much for it as for a Sub-C, simply because I like the comfortable fit of the Omega bracelet/clasp more than even the revised bracelet/clasp of the Sub-C. The only hesitation I have is that I really do not like sandwich dials ... never have. Give me nicely finished applied markers (white gold, preferably) any day.


----------



## amartolos

iinsic said:


> *I think those days are done with Omega, for better or worse*. Their entry-level diver is the SMP, priced at $4400. The AT currently is $5500, but will jump to $6500 with the addition of the c.8508. The PO will jump to the low $7K's when it gets the anti-magnetic treatment ... perhaps higher. Bottom line: T*here are no longer any inexpensive Omegas.*


I agree with you 100%. |>


----------



## Lumin

Have been loving this thread, as i’m looking I can’t help but wonder whats with the sandwich dial. There isn’t a precedent in Omegas line so why? Is there? Anyhow, as I want to buy my first Omega this might be the one....can’t wait to find out more later on next week, price wise the only direction is up, no surprise there, thats where the market is, no? 

cheers

Bremont Ecurie Ecosse owner


----------



## Betterthere

Well if it turns out to be a winner for me the price doesn't bother me much. Will pay for satisfaction. But time will tell pun intended.


----------



## iinsic

julywest said:


> Will pay for satisfaction.


Magic words in Vegas. ;-)


----------



## Auswatch

Last year I sent this picture and a request to Omega, which they thanked me for. I pleaded for a more "basic" dive watch that did away with the HEV button, that was a maximum 42 mm diameter, and with a thickness of 11mm or so.
Like everyone else, I'm looking forward to seeing what this new one looks like. And hopefully they have fixed the clasp bug - and give some micro-adjustment capabilities. Here is someone elses concept of what it will look like.


----------



## Betterthere

Auswatch said:


> Last year I sent this picture and a request to Omega, which they thanked me for. I pleaded for a more "basic" dive watch that did away with the HEV button, that was a maximum 42 mm diameter, and with a thickness of 11mm or so.
> Like everyone else, I'm looking forward to seeing what this new one looks like. And hopefully they have fixed the clasp bug - and give some micro-adjustment capabilities. Here is someone elses concept of what it will look like.


Well we now know who to blame.


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> Magic words in Vegas. ;-)


Been there done that! several times


----------



## mjrchabot

Can someone please explain what this "sandwich" dial means? I don't understand this... thanks!


----------



## teeritz

mjrchabot said:


> Can someone please explain what this "sandwich" dial means? I don't understand this... thanks!


You take a disc of brass or whatever they use.
You coat one side of it in SuperLuminova.
You take another disc of brass (or whatever they use)
You cut a big, fat '12', '3', '6', and '9' into it, and put your minute markers, brand name, etc on it. 
You put the Luminova-coated disc over the movement.
You then put this cut-out-numbers dial on top of the Luminova-coated disc.

And that's (more or less) how you wind up with a sandwich dial.

EDIT- do a search for 'Panerai sandwich dial', since they look pretty cool and are the most noticeable due to the size of the numerals.


----------



## ConElPueblo

A few comments:

1) The first picture (ceragold) obviously has a rose gold case - a dress diver. Later pictures feature stainless steel so that will be an option too.
2) Sandwich dial? I am not sure. In no way is that a part of the Omega heritage, so unless it's a really bad render of some shadow effect, it's a big fail.
3) Fake patina? Major sell out, Omega... This is by far the worst feature of the watch. Dive watches are about legibility, not about catering to hipsters.
4) Hand wind? If it's a hand wound movement, it's a *MAJOR* fail. Being automatic is such a great part of the "diver package" (highly legible, timing bezel, good WR, good shock absorption) that that omitting it seems completely silly. I really hope that "Master" signifies anti-magnetic properties or the like - preferably a new, slimmer movement.


----------



## solesman

Master co axial means anti magnetic NOT manual wind. It will be in the AT line too. What a little birdie told me ;-)


----------



## gippo

mjrchabot said:


> Can someone please explain what this "sandwich" dial means? I don't understand this... thanks!


;-)










The dial is a classic Panerai "sandwich dial," meaning the dial is made of two separate layers. The bottom layer has the luminous material applied (and on the PAM 315 this includes the AM/PM indicators at 3 o'clock) and the top layer has the numbers and markers cut out to allow the lume to shine through. This has become one of Panerai's signatures over the years and it is tough to imagine what their watches would look like without the depth this adds to the dials.


----------



## frkm0005

gippo said:


> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dial is a classic Panerai "sandwich dial," meaning the dial is made of two separate layers. The bottom layer has the luminous material applied (and on the PAM 315 this includes the AM/PM indicators at 3 o'clock) and the top layer has the numbers and markers cut out to allow the lume to shine through. This has become one of Panerai's signatures over the years and it is tough to imagine what their watches would look like without the depth this adds to the dials.


I don't see the sandwich dial. When I look at the "6" it doesn't look like the dial is sitting above. I don't see any vertical side walls that should rise up from the luminous part of the "6" to indicate the dial is punched in. It looks more flush as though it's printed on the dial. Unless the sandwich is so thin you can't see it. But in the photo of the Panerai you can clearly see the stamped look of the dial. We'll know for sure in a few days.


----------



## badams118

Look at the two markers on either side of the second hand.


----------



## Airborne6176

I can see the "shadow" of an indention within the "7" & "8" o'clock markers. May be "sandwiched", although I hope not...


----------



## gippo

Airborne6176 said:


> I can see the "shadow" of an indention within the "7" & "8" o'clock markers. May be "sandwiched", although I hope not...


Open the image in full size ;-)

_Click this bar to view the original image of 2427x1160px._


----------



## solesman

As sandwiched as a sandwich! :-d


----------



## iinsic

Perhaps it's not a true sandwich. Instead, Omega has cut out all of the main markers, and filled those depressions with lume, rather than use applied markers. This would make the dial considerably thinner than, say, a PO 8500. I think there is a real possibility that Omega is reacting to the stinging criticism of their "hockey pucks" and will make this watch as thin as they can. It might even have [Gasp!] a solid caseback.


----------



## vltngo

And the latest teaser pic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuts33

iinsic said:


> It might even have [Gasp!] a solid caseback.


If the Master Co-Axial really is the new name for the anti-magnetic movement, I unfortunately don't think we are getting the solid caseback because Omega's big claim to fame with this new movement is that one is not needed.


----------



## solesman

vltngo said:


> And the latest teaser pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's now looking quite thick albeit very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sell all my watches to get the gold version ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scamp007

vltngo said:


> And the latest teaser pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that case black????

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Horoticus

Dark Side of the Golden Sea...;-)


----------



## sblantipodi

vltngo said:


> And the latest teaser pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the case looks ceramic.


----------



## RTK27

sblantipodi said:


> the case looks ceramic.


Yes indeed it does. Thinking a little out of the box here: in this teaser pic you cant see the strap/bracelet, in the pics that show the bracelet you can clearly see the bezel and case are made from stainless steel.

Maybe Omega will release a ceragold version with ceramic case and cordura strap?? (Bit DSOTM'ish) And a stainless steel version with the new rack/Pusher bracelet? Well we'll know next week...

Roy


----------



## WillMK5

So clearly there are going to be a lot of variations of this one.


----------



## RTK27

RTK27 said:


> Yes indeed it does. Thinking a little out of the box here: in this teaser pic you cant see the strap/bracelet, in the pics that show the bracelet you can clearly see the bezel and case are made from stainless steel.
> 
> Maybe Omega will release a ceragold version with ceramic case and cordura strap?? (Bit DSOTM'ish) And a stainless steel version with the new rack/Pusher bracelet? Well we'll know next week...
> 
> Roy


Oh wait this one says Sedna gold not Cera gold, so their will likely be plenty of variations

Roy


----------



## Ricardinho4

solesman said:


> Sell all my watches to get the gold version ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am very excited what kind of price and looks it will have in real life!! You and I think we all really don't know what the perfect watch is, I mean 1 watch haha. Will you flip the 114060 for the new Omega?


----------



## aardvarkbark

scamp007 said:


> Is that case black????


I'm guessing it's ss. Remember how the Mark II pics of ss looked like ceramic?









This teaser appears to be of a tt with ss case, sedna (their proprietary red) gold bezel and ceragold (ceramic with gold liquidmetal) bezel ring.


----------



## gippo

RTK27 said:


> Oh wait this one says Sedna gold not Cera gold, so their will likely be plenty of variations
> 
> Roy


Ceragold for the bezel, Sedna gold for case, indexes, hands;-)


----------



## RTK27

gippo said:


> Ceragold for the bezel, Sedna gold for case, indexes, hands;-)


You're right! Makes sense now! Won't be cheap though

Roy


----------



## solesman

I tried on that Connie last year. The colour was really nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Ricardinho4 said:


> I am very excited what kind of price and looks it will have in real life!! You and I think we all really don't know what the perfect watch is, I mean 1 watch haha. Will you flip the 114060 for the new Omega?


Never say never ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

solesman said:


> Sell all my watches to get the gold version ;-)


I don't think there will be multiple versions. There likely will be one model, with a gold bezel and crown (and WTF is "sedna gold"?).

And, as observed, this turkey is looking more like it will come in at least around 15mm, probably more than 16mm.

Whew! Dodged a bullet on that one. :roll:


----------



## Vanquished

Well this is looking like it's going to be a pretty pricey watch, especially if there's no variations of it.


----------



## AAMC

iinsic said:


> I don't think there will be multiple versions. There likely will be one model, with a gold bezel and crown (and WTF is "sedna gold"?).
> 
> And, as observed, this turkey is looking more like it will come in at least around 15mm, probably more than 16mm.
> 
> Whew! Dodged a bullet on that one. :roll:


Sedna gold:

" Sedna gold is the name OMEGA has given to a new alloy that stunningly blends three elements: gold, copper and palladium. It is an 18K rose gold, meaning that it has a minimum gold content of 75%. Sedna's unique rose colour is a result, in part, of just the right proportion of copper: Its palladium content helps to ensure that the reddish hue of Sedna gold will be particularly long lasting. It takes its name from a trans-Neptunian object which astronomers called Sedna - the same name as an Inuit goddess who is said to live at the bottom of the Arctic Ocean. The surface of the orbiting object has been described as one of the reddest in our Solar System."

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> I don't think there will be multiple versions. There likely will be one model, with a gold bezel and crown (and WTF is "sedna gold"?).
> 
> And, as observed, this turkey is looking more like it will come in at least around 15mm, probably more than 16mm.
> 
> Whew! Dodged a bullet on that one. :roll:


hope you are wrong on the gold.. would kill it for me..


----------



## iinsic

AAMC said:


> Sedna gold:
> 
> " Sedna gold is the name OMEGA has given to a new alloy that stunningly blends three elements: gold, copper and palladium. It is an 18K rose gold, meaning that it has a minimum gold content of 75%. Sedna's unique rose colour is a result, in part, of just the right proportion of copper: Its palladium content helps to ensure that the reddish hue of Sedna gold will be particularly long lasting. It takes its name from a trans-Neptunian object which astronomers called Sedna - the same name as an Inuit goddess who is said to live at the bottom of the Arctic Ocean. The surface of the orbiting object has been described as one of the reddest in our Solar System."


I just wanted to be sure they weren't using "smegma gold." ;-)

Someone should let HRC-E.B. know that, since he hates to read posts complaining about Omega, that he really should avoid WUSOF for the few weeks immediately following Baselworld. I mean, every year we get super excited by the big tease, hoping against hope that some really stellar offerings will be unveiled in Basel. And every year, our hopes are crushed as they offer watches that, while admittedly gorgeous, have so many niggling flaws that the vast majority of us would not buy one ... especially at the astronomic prices these new watches typically command.

In fact, I believe we could track our collective traversing of the proverbial five stages of reaction: Denial, Anger, Bargaining, Depression and Acceptance.

During the big tease runup, there is a lot of denial about how potentially bad the new offerings will be. Then, during the expo, there is anger expressed by the perennial "swing-and-a-miss" syndrome. Shortly after, we start thinking that, if only Omega would change this feature or that, we'd buy it, even though there are other detractions, not least of which is the high price. Then - probably with the involvement of our spouses - we realize that the watches involve too much settling, especially considering the price, so we realize there is nothing new from Omega for most of us ... a depressing thought. Then, by the end of April, we've come to terms with this annual exercise in corporate disdain for their most ardent fans, realizing that all in life is a compromise ... and maybe that Speedy '57 won't seem as large or as thick on our wrist as the actual dimensions suggest.


----------



## RTK27

Vanquished said:


> Well this is looking like it's going to be a pretty pricey watch, especially if there's no variations of it.


There will likely be a SS version too









You can clearly see that this version hasn't got a ceragold inlay and I like that

Roy


----------



## Imni

I'm really starting to like this one. Not because it's a homage to the first SM300 but because it looks so nice in the teaser pics. I really like the name "Master co-axial" and you get the sense it's a name they could have used in the 50's and 60's when everything was hyped - flightmaster, stratoliner, cosmonaute etc. Do this mean I have to buy a new (!) Omega? Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Vanquished

RTK27 said:


> There will likely be a SS version too
> 
> You can clearly see that this version hasn't got a ceragold inlay and I like that
> 
> Roy


I guess we will be finding out soon. I'm definitely interested to see how it will all turn out.


----------



## AAMC

iinsic said:


> I just wanted to be sure they weren't using "smegma gold." ;-)
> 
> Someone should let HRC-E.B. know that, since he hates to read posts complaining about Omega, that he really should avoid WUSOF for the few weeks immediately following Baselworld. I mean, every year we get super excited by the big tease, hoping against hope that some really stellar offerings will be unveiled in Basel. And every year, our hopes are crushed as they offer watches that, while admittedly gorgeous, have so many niggling flaws that the vast majority of us would not buy one ... especially at the astronomic prices these new watches typically command.
> 
> In fact, I believe we could track our collective traversing of the proverbial five stages of reaction: Denial, Anger, Bargaining, Depression and Acceptance.
> 
> During the big tease runup, there is a lot of denial about how potentially bad the new offerings will be. Then, during the expo, there is anger expressed by the perennial "swing-and-a-miss" syndrome. Shortly after, we start thinking that, if only Omega would change this feature or that, we'd buy it, even though there are other detractions, not least of which is the high price. Then - probably with the involvement of our spouses - we realize that the watches involve too much settling, especially considering the price, so we realize there is nothing new from Omega for most of us ... a depressing thought. Then, by the end of April, we've come to terms with this annual exercise in corporate disdain for their most ardent fans, realizing that all in life is a compromise ... and maybe that Speedy '57 won't seem as large or as thick on our wrist as the actual dimensions suggest.


So right! But due to my limited budget I just wish that the vast majority of new models will be swing and miss so I can focus in one I really like/can afford. This year I'm looking forward to see that dress model with waffle dial (it would be a nice addition to my collection as I don't have an Omega dressier piece nor a white dial) and the fact that it has a manual co-axial movement it's a bonus because I don't want to have more than one model with the same caliber

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## iinsic

AAMC said:


> So right! But due to my limited budget I just wish that the vast majority of new models will be swing and miss so I can focus in one I really like/can afford. This year I'm looking forward to see that dress model with waffle dial (it would be a nice addition to my collection as I don't have an Omega dressier piece nor a white dial) and the fact that it has a manual co-axial movement it's a bonus because I don't want to have more than one model with the same caliber


I keep forgetting about the new dressier, smaller waffle-dialed watch with the manual co-axial. If it is as small as earlier proportional estimates - and it has a bracelet - that could become my go-to casual stainless watch.

I just have a hard time resisting dive watches, so I should count myself lucky that Omega will probably manage to make this unappealing enough for me to resist. :-d


----------



## gippo

For me it does not exceed 13.5 mm

PO 42mm 8500 vs 2500








Master


----------



## CMTFR

In the best interest of my wallet, my only wish is: not to like it!


----------



## aardvarkbark

RTK27 said:


> Oh wait this one says Sedna gold not Cera gold, so their will likely be plenty of variations
> 
> Roy


These terms aren't mutually exclusive. Sedna refers to their proprietary blend that results in a deeper red tone gold. Ceragold is their term for using gold as the liquidmetal in a ceramic bezel. They will use the same gold in the ceragold to match the gold used for the bezel.


----------



## thatitalian

Well, I have just come out from Omega London and had a very interesting conversation with the guy there, so much so I had to register to mention it!

Firstly he confirmed two versions; one ceragold and SS.

He also confirmed that it will be using the new anti-magnetic movement and will be automatic.

He said Omega had made big steps to reduce the movement size to make it slimmer. I wasn't sure how to take that. New movement?

I asked him about dates and he said he could not confirm or deny dates. I laughed.

SP


----------



## drunken monkey

gippo said:


> Master
> View attachment 1430012


hang on, apologies if I am late to this image but that's a pvd/dlc/other black case with a gold bezel, no?


----------



## IGotId

iinsic said:


> I just wanted to be sure they weren't using "smegma gold." ;-)
> 
> Someone should let HRC-E.B. know that, since he hates to read posts complaining about Omega, that he really should avoid WUSOF for the few weeks immediately following Baselworld. I mean, every year we get super excited by the big tease, hoping against hope that some really stellar offerings will be unveiled in Basel. And every year, our hopes are crushed as they offer watches that, while admittedly gorgeous, have so many niggling flaws that the vast majority of us would not buy one ... especially at the astronomic prices these new watches typically command.
> 
> *In fact, I believe we could track our collective traversing of the proverbial five stages of reaction: Denial, Anger, Bargaining, Depression and Acceptance.*
> 
> During the big tease runup, there is a lot of denial about how potentially bad the new offerings will be. Then, during the expo, there is anger expressed by the perennial "swing-and-a-miss" syndrome. Shortly after, we start thinking that, if only Omega would change this feature or that, we'd buy it, even though there are other detractions, not least of which is the high price. Then - probably with the involvement of our spouses - we realize that the watches involve too much settling, especially considering the price, so we realize there is nothing new from Omega for most of us ... a depressing thought. Then, by the end of April, we've come to terms with this annual exercise in corporate disdain for their most ardent fans, realizing that all in life is a compromise ... and maybe that Speedy '57 won't seem as large or as thick on our wrist as the actual dimensions suggest.


Lol at the Stages of Loss & Grief Reaction comparison!



thatitalian said:


> Well, I have just come out from Omega London and had a very interesting conversation with the guy there, so much so I had to register to mention it!
> 
> Firstly he confirmed two versions; one ceragold and SS.
> 
> He also confirmed that it will be using the new anti-magnetic movement and will be automatic.
> 
> *He said Omega had made big steps to reduce the movement size to make it slimmer. *I wasn't sure how to take that. New movement?
> 
> I asked him about dates and he said he could not confirm or deny dates. I laughed.
> 
> SP


Perhaps the "Thickness Crusaders" are making a difference after all! (or maybe I'm again using one of the above stages!)


----------



## Shaguar

sblantipodi said:


> the case looks ceramic.


https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....x720/1658214_10152182896997211_71931094_o.jpg

I guess Omega didn't use the word "Darkness" accidentally in their first announcement....

Regards,
Shaguar


----------



## Shaguar

Shall we already speculate about a name for this new wonder? 

Perhaps "Darkness of the Ocean"?!

Regards,
Shaguar


----------



## solesman

If it was to be made of black ceramic (which I don't think nor hope it will be) coupled with Sedna & ceragold you will be looking at a watch in the £10K bracket at least. Thats a lot of tech in one watch.


----------



## beeman101

solesman said:


> If it was to be made of black ceramic (which I don't think nor hope it will be) coupled with Sedna & ceragold you will be looking at a watch in the £10K bracket at least. Thats a lot of tech in one watch.


Sorry i have not read about the ceramic vs liquid metal thing. But isn't LM supposed to be better tech ?? If so, then why go back to ceramic (Again i haven't really gone through this thread completely)
cheers !


----------



## solesman

I meant the watch case fella, not the bezel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

solesman said:


> I meant the watch case fella, not the bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah ! my bad....but i know you have really tough ceramics nowdays scratch proof etc..... but for a watch case? Is it some special kind?


----------



## AAMC

After talking with the "birds" there will be a new 3 hands + date manual winding caliber (Omega 8511) and a new 8320 (automatic, date at 3 and seconds subdial at 9).
Unfortunately the "birds" were unable to trace the caliber featured in teaser

Does anyone know an Omega older model with seconds subdial at 9?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Surfrider

iinsic said:


> I just wanted to be sure they weren't using "smegma gold." ;-)


hahaha


----------



## Alessio Scala

from the new pics looks like a rose gold bezel and ceramic case.
a two tone ss /gold can be interesting if the price is not stellar but a gold /ceramic looks about over 11-12K euro YMO 
i think that Omega make this new model at the top line over the PO in the price tag! :-(


----------



## Alessio Scala

i have 7000 euro ready to spent for an Omega new watch........waiting for news:-d


----------



## ChronoScot

Shaguar said:


> Shall we already speculate about a name for this new wonder?
> 
> Perhaps "Darkness of the Ocean"?!
> 
> Regards,
> Shaguar


It'll be some 1950s homage name, maybe like the following (though the watch will have to be a _lot _thicker to enable Omega to make that depth claim) ;-):


----------



## Deanster

OK, let's see if I have this right... We're talking about a SM300-inspired, thin-cased, sandwich-dialed, trainmaster-pointy-markered watch, available in SS and ceramic case/sedna-Ceragold Bezel options?

Whoooooo-Sally! That creates a stirring under me kilt! A tilting of the old laptop, if you will!


----------



## GTTIME

Deanster said:


> OK, let's see if I have this right... We're talking about a SM300-inspired, thin-cased, sandwich-dialed, trainmaster-pointy-markered watch, available in SS and ceramic case/sedna-Ceragold Bezel options?
> 
> Whoooooo-Sally! That creates a stirring under me kilt! A tilting of the old laptop, if you will!


TMI


----------



## Surfrider

GTTIME said:


> TMI


Haha


----------



## AAMC

Tomorrow starting at 11pm (London time), 00:00 CET and sooner in the US, Alexander Linz (watch-insider) his going to post some of the Basel novelties including Omega ones. This model will be covered for sure...


----------



## OzO

Deanster said:


> OK, let's see if I have this right... We're talking about a SM300-inspired, thin-cased, sandwich-dialed, trainmaster-pointy-markered watch, available in SS and ceramic case/sedna-Ceragold Bezel options?


Sir, you've just saved from having to read 45 pages!

So, Omega are finally remaking the Watchco eh? ;-)


----------



## alessi156

A few more details in this new video. It looks very nice.

OMEGA BASELWORLD 2014 - DIVING SOON! - YouTube


----------



## Airborne6176

...getting there. Nice find!


----------



## aardvarkbark

OzO said:


> Sir, you've just saved from having to read 45 pages!
> 
> So, Omega are finally remaking the Watchco eh? ;-)


I think it's the iteration prior to the Watchco version. Different bezel and hands.


----------



## scamp007

PCL's????


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tdorey

Why Omega would you make a vintage inspired dive watch with Shinny Center links? Stop it!!!! Brush it!


----------



## gippo




----------



## Phil_P

Definitely straight lugs, you can clearly see that towards the end of the video.



scamp007 said:


> PCL's????


Unfortunately so o|


----------



## calv1n

Just need to have the strength of your convictions (on a £4995 watch) and scotchbrite them out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnG

Just when I thought I was satisfied with my new SMPc this thing comes along. My wife won't understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damoore

^^since when have the wives understood


----------



## phrede

Finally.... And no gold as far as I can tell...


----------



## joeuk

Is it me or do the centre links look like ceramic, think they are going ceramic mad if so, will end up with Rado looking Omegas in the future at this rate lol.


----------



## RTK27

joeuk said:


> Is it me or do the centre links look like ceramic, think they are going ceramic mad if so, will end up with Rado looking Omegas in the future at this rate lol.


They look like normal PCL's to me.
The watch looks very appealing to me, hope they will keep the size <42 mm then I will just have to buy one!

Roy


----------



## pipers

Ok, I definitely want one! I've been saving for a 114060 but i may have to purchase this one first. I'm actually excited about whats coming after this diver - speedmaster 57, tribute to ck2915. This diver, tribute to ck2913... Looks like there will be a tribute to railmaster ck2914 ..WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Surfrider

scamp007 said:


> PCL's????


I swear, sometimes Omega just seem out-of-touch. They're still my favorite overall watch company, but some of their choices are head-scratchers.

It still looks pretty cool from the tiny bit you can actually see.


----------



## jimmer42

Not a great fan of PCL's......but judging by the video, Sh*t I'm going to have to get one anyway. I think it looks awesome


----------



## beeman101

joeuk said:


> Is it me or do the centre links look like ceramic, think they are going ceramic mad if so, will end up with Rado looking Omegas in the future at this rate lol.


I really really hope not. But having said that Must acknowledge that Rado seems imo to be really doing a lot of research and products in different quality ceramics though!


----------



## TitanCi

Nice

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## gippo

This is the first "modern" diver that looks better than my LM  o|


----------



## solesman

The jury is still out for me.


----------



## mjrchabot

I think this is starting to shape up into one nice package...
I can't wait to see the final, live shots. I'm really digging the patina effect on the dial.

We still haven't heard anything about the WR rating on this one. If this is going to have the manual-wind 8511, like other posts have indicated, then will it be rated to 150m? One would assume there's no screw down crown if it's a manual-wind piece. Maybe Omega improved the seal to allow greater depths?


----------



## AAMC

mjrchabot said:


> I think this is starting to shape up into one nice package...
> I can't wait to see the final, live shots. I'm really digging the patina effect on the dial.
> 
> We still haven't heard anything about the WR rating on this one. If this is going to have the manual-wind 8511, like other posts have indicated, then will it be rated to 150m? One would assume there's no screw down crown if it's a manual-wind piece. Maybe Omega improved the seal to allow greater depths?


I think they will use the auto 8508 caliber. The manual 8511 it's confirmed but I think it will be used on dressier pieces

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cestommek

tdorey said:


> Why Omega would you make a vintage inspired dive watch with Shinny Center links? Stop it!!!! Brush it!


Because they use the same bracelet the speedy 57. That is cheaper than creating a new design....XD


----------



## iinsic

thatitalian said:


> He also confirmed that it will be using the new anti-magnetic movement and will be automatic.
> He said Omega had made big steps to reduce the movement size to make it slimmer. I wasn't sure how to take that. New movement?





AAMC said:


> After talking with the "birds" there will be a new 3 hands + date manual winding caliber (Omega 8511) and a new 8320 (automatic, date at 3 and seconds subdial at 9).
> Unfortunately the "birds" were unable to trace the caliber featured in teaser


It is intriguing that Omega might have created a new three-hander automatic movement with total magnetic resistance, to replace the cal. 8500 (and perhaps the 8508 ... or to replace the original 8508).

I'm not crazy about the marker fill or the fake patina, but the PCLs are okay with me. My SMPs were all pretty blingy with those tiny polished sub-links, so no biggy. The flat-link bracelet with the new clasp will be a plus ... I really like the comfort of the AT, and this bracelet will be much more comfortable than even the Sub-C bracelet.

The great unknown, which hopefully I will learn more about at 1900 EDT tomorrow, is the case diameter and height. If it is a Speedy '57 clone, I'm out. But if it comes in at <40mm x <14mm, then I'm afraid I'm a goner. ;-)

EDIT: I keep forgetting this will be a ND variation of the 8508, so it obviously will have a new caliber number. Using a thinner dial and removing the date complication, along with keeping the WR rating at 300m, should make the watch case thinner.


----------



## AAMC

iinsic said:


> It is intriguing that Omega might have created a new three-hander automatic movement with total magnetic resistance, to replace the cal. 8500 (and perhaps the 8508 ... or to replace the original 8508).
> 
> I'm not crazy about the marker fill or the fake patina, but the PCLs are okay with me. My SMPs were all pretty blingy with those tiny polished sub-links, so no biggy. The flat-link bracelet with the new clasp will be a plus ... I really like the comfort of the AT, and this bracelet will be much more comfortable than even the Sub-C bracelet.
> 
> The great unknown, which hopefully I will learn more about at 1900 EDT tomorrow, is the case diameter and height. If it is a Speedy '57 clone, I'm out. But if it comes in at <40mm x <14mm, then I'm afraid I'm a goner. ;-)


I think I will pass on this...I need a lighter dial Auto Chronograph or a dressier piece...besides this one will hit the 5.000Euros for sure.

if this dial and antimagnetic caliber were released on a ck Railmaster reissue I would change my priorities (I have this rule that says on piece per caliber and I saving the 8508 for an eventual Railmaster even if it is around 5kEuros)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Shem

The "Master Co-Axial" is the automatic, anti-magnetic 8508 (or perhaps a variant number for no date).


----------



## Quartersawn

Due to the PCL's and aged lume it won't be a homerun but if they kept the size reasonable and it is not as thick as a slice of toast they may still get a solid base hit. 

I like the dial - no date, matte, properly printed without jewelry-like applied indices.


----------



## Auswatch

A few images from the teaser video. I hope it is not a black body - but some shots seem to show a SS case.


----------



## KneeDragr

It's starting to get me intrigued, hope they have a stainless version.


----------



## teeritz

That hour hand is a deal-breaker for me (if I were even considering this watch). Or maybe I've just gotten too used to the Cal 2500 Planet Ocean's hand layout. Either way, it should be an impressive looking piece, but we'll just have to wait and see, I suppose.


----------



## aardvarkbark

Not that it has anything to do with this particular piece, but I'm curious to see if 85xx anti-magnetics are priced higher than 8500-equipped equivalent pieces. If not, I'd think the value of all of our 8500s will drop.


----------



## AAMC

aardvarkbark said:


> Not that it has anything to do with this particular piece, but I'm curious to see if 85xx anti-magnetics are priced higher than 8500-equipped equivalent pieces. If not, I'd think the value of all of our 8500s will drop.


Good news and bad news, the AT with the Cal 8508 it's about 1000$ MORE than the regulars 8500 ATs

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Betterthere

How soon will they take orders? I see late 2014... long year


----------



## iam7head

Love the color, material and finish

Kinda remind me of the scheme of the JLC Diver Chrono, I think it will be a big hit especially if they can keep it "traditionally-sized"


----------



## cuts33

AAMC said:


> Good news and bad news, the AT with the Cal 8508 it's about 1000$ MORE than the regulars 8500 ATs
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Could help the used market if it becomes clear you need to get your 8500 equipped watch before they get phased out completely and you're forced to spend the extra $1K to buy new.

I'm holding out for the upgraded ATs but am under no disillusion that the anti magnetic feature is completely unnecessary compared to the regular 8500 for my lifestyle.


----------



## Marc B

I'm very intrigued. If it is anti-magnetic and has a strong water resistance rating, I'll be tempted. The only minuses for me so far is that it would be hard to read the time in the dark if the lume was not charged. If you notice, the current PO is particularly good at reflecting light off indices even in darkness due to having a multitude of corners, angles and a bright reflective surface. This new one seems like it will rely on lume alone for indicies on the dial.

Nit picking I know, but that stuff is something I enjoy about my current watch.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

oh I don't know... I spot more and more features that don't really capture me. First the fake patina, then a sandwich dial that doesn't really belong and finally we have polished centre (or just finely brushed?) links on a diver. The long, straight lugs...mh. 

hope it looks better in the metal. 

Just really don't get the fake patina in my head. Look at my 2014 vintage diver. Sandwich dial and all. Yeah.

edit: ah yeah, positives...the numerals are not applied which is cool


----------



## solesman

And liquid metal 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

Latest picture:









Roy


----------



## solesman

Pretty much means that a black 8500 LM PO will never surface now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

solesman said:


> And liquid metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


uupps...that isn't going to be cheap....


----------



## ErikS

So what we have here is retro indicator/hand color and a dial that says "Seamaster............Master Co-axial"? The color has been done to death & Seamaster/Master is redundant.

Wow Omega. I'm impressed </sarcasm>


----------



## alessi156

solesman said:


> Pretty much means that a black 8500 LM PO will never surface now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think a black 8500 LM will eventually be released. Possibly next year or the year after. I understood the only problem preventing Omega from rolling LM bezel's across the range is the difficulty they have had in industrializing the process. However, with the increasing number of LM watches being released now, it appear they may be overcoming this problem.


----------



## scamp007

Would've been nice to see open 9's and 6's as well, I haven't given up hope on it yet, the price will probably do that though.., 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## solesman

It's a strange watch. Using LM for the bezel which is somewhat dressy and then a Matt dial with non applied markers and then PCL's. Bizarre at best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeuk

Any of you thinking of buying it if cheap then forget it, LM means money. I think we have seen the last of the cheap Omegas.


----------



## solesman

AAMC said:


> uupps...that isn't going to be cheap....


The current LM TI PO is £5010 on rubber so I'm guessing somewhere around £5000 minimum if not more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

solesman said:


> It's a strange watch. Using LM for the bezel which is somewhat dressy and then a Matt dial with non applied markers and then PCL's. Bizarre at best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you, Dan. It seems like Omega has thrown together a mixed bag of tricks to create one watch. I know one thing for certain now - this price will be beyond what I want to spend.


----------



## IGotId

Seems like Omega's swinging for the fences...hope this isn't a strikeout


----------



## mikkemus23

Liquid metal on a "vintage" piece, hmm.


----------



## Gns7

Looks exactly like an updated version of a Seamaster ref 2913-4?


----------



## dnslater

mikkemus23 said:


> Liquid metal on a "vintage" piece, hmm.


There is a difference between vintage and vintage inspired. Planet Ocean was also vintage inspired.


----------



## iinsic

Well, as I've said before, this watch appears to be targeted as a direct alternative to the Sub-C ... including a similar price. That is assuming, of course, that the case is <40mm.


----------



## asadtiger

I am ok with LM for bezel as it is 2014  and matt dial is also great for this look...but 
1). Omega doesnt have a history with sandwich dials so I dont understand why they would have what appears to me a sandwich dial on a re-interpretation of a vintage piece
2). PCLs are so not appropriate for this vintage too look.

rest of everything works percectly for me...LOVE the broad arrow hands, the date-less anti-magnetic movt. is to die for and that vintage-ish case and large crown...but ofcourse, these are all design elements I have gathered from teasers..the real thing will tell us the real facts..and its going to be soon  so happy about that


----------



## acdelco

If that's the case, the aesthetics of the Seamaster ( vintage inspired, including the patina, and matte dial and presumably matte black bezel) will be quite a contrast to the shinyness/more modern aesthetics of the Sub-C. Personally, I think this Seamaster ( from what we can tell so far) looks a lot more distinctive and unique than the Sub-C.


iinsic said:


> Well, as I've said before, this watch appears to be targeted as a direct alternative to the Sub-C ... including a similar price. That is assuming, of course, that the case is <40mm.


----------



## iinsic

acdelco said:


> If that's the case, the aesthetics of the Seamaster ( vintage inspired, including the patina, and matte dial and presumably matte black bezel) will be quite a contrast to the shinyness/more modern aesthetics of the Sub-C. Personally, I think this Seamaster ( from what we can tell so far) looks a lot more distinctive and unique than the Sub-C.


I really don't think "unique" is the goal here. The Sub look is substantially unchanged since its inception in the 50s ... but most assuredly updated with modern technology and materials. Omega wanted to take an iconic diver it made during that same era, update it with modern technology and materials, and offer it as exactly what the Sub-C is: A modern version of an historic dive watch.

Omega made no secrets that the SM1200 was a "replica" of the original PloProf, and the differences are not hard to spot (with many more contained inside. This new dive watch - we'll call it the Seamaster '57 to distinguish it from the SMP and PO - arguably has even more of an updated look than the PloProf replica. However, the Submariner has a dramatically updated look compared to any of those originals from the 50s, so that's a wash.

Based on the teasers we've seen so far, I would prefer this over a 114060, which would have been my next dive watch purchase ... mostly because I like what Omega has done with the bracelet and clasp (and I'm ambivalent about the PCLs). But the watch has to be <40mm and ~13mm to be a real winner with me, regardless of price and availability. If it is, I expect demand will be so strong that it might be a year or two before I get my hands on one.


----------



## cuts33

I'm just looking forward to the official announcements because I am beyond confused at what is going on here with this model.


----------



## Mcbeck

cuts33 said:


> I'm just looking forward to the official announcements because I am beyond confused at what is going on here with this model.


Doesn't seem all that complicated to me ....

Just look at last year's Basel offering from Omega of the '57 Speedmaster. In that watch, they used the 9300/9301 coaxial movement that has the antimagnetic silicon spring. It was offered in red and yellow gold, titanium, and stainless steel. I can see this updated Seamster 300 offering similar qualities .... the latest coaxial movement ... case and bracelet in a variety of metals ... their latest adjustable bracelet clasp ..... along with the Liquid Metal bezel.


----------



## cuts33

Mcbeck said:


> Doesn't seem all that complicated to me ....
> 
> Just look at last year's Basel offering from Omega of the '57 Speedmaster. In that watch, they used the 9300/9301 coaxial movement that has the antimagnetic silicon spring. It was offered in red and yellow gold, titanium, and stainless steel. I can see this updated Seamster 300 offering similar qualities .... the latest coaxial movement ... case and bracelet in a variety of metals ... their latest adjustable bracelet clasp ..... along with the Liquid Metal bezel.


Your answer is exactly what I was referring to. This is a vintage inspired diver and it will probably end up having about 15 different variations made out of every conceivable type of material in order to incorporate every manufacturing process Omega was able to get a patent for and copyright on the name.

Frankly, its exhausting.


----------



## iinsic

cuts33 said:


> Frankly, its exhausting.


That's what makes being a WIS so challenging. We do all the hard work, so others won't have to. ;-)


----------



## gippo

For me 2 versions Sedna and Liquidmetal ;-)


----------



## RTK27

No solid caseback









Roy


----------



## alessi156

RTK27 said:


> No solid caseback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy


I'm really loving the sound of this watch: SM 300 straight case, matt dial, recessed indices, LM bezel, >15,000 gauss movement....


----------



## RTK27

alessi156 said:


> I'm really loving the sound of this watch: SM 300 straight case, matt dial, recessed indices, LM bezel, >15,000 gauss movement....


Completly agree with you! I was just hoping they would skip sapphire caseback due to thickness. But hey if this watch will still be around 13 mm... Drool

Roy


----------



## CMTFR

RTK27 said:


> No solid caseback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy


:-|


----------



## scamp007

Sigh, it's going to be really expensive isn't it... 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AAMC

scamp007 said:


> Sigh, it's going to be really expensive isn't it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


yep....lol...there's a saying at Omega:

"If IWC it's doing it so why can't we?" lol


----------



## cuts33

scamp007 said:


> Sigh, it's going to be really expensive isn't it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I'm starting to think this will be approaching $8K USD territory.


----------



## JP Chestnut

I was all hot for this one, but the more they release the more I don't like. The fake lume, PCLs, useless anti-mag movement, and see through case back add up to a watch I almost certainly won't buy. It's a shame too, because I love the lack of crown guards, adjustable clasp, and hopefully more moderate thickness.


----------



## Lumin

being traditional unless they do a manual wind movement I would have preferred a solid case back with the good old omega seahorse emblem in stainless


----------



## sblantipodi

RTK27 said:


> No solid caseback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy


and the confirmation that it is an automatic movement.
can't understand why the most exciting features I'm going mad to have on PO (antimagnetic and microadjustment) is featured on this model and not on PO. -_-


----------



## iinsic

scamp007 said:


> Sigh, it's going to be really expensive isn't it...





cuts33 said:


> I'm starting to think this will be approaching $8K USD territory.


Well, I did project - in post #363 - that the cost of this watch in stainless would be in the $7500-8500 range, with my best guess of a RRP of $7,950. Given that this obviously is being positioned opposite the Sub-C, in a way that the SMP and PO never really have been, I think the price point will be only slightly below the Sub-C ... although they could surprise me and come in at the same price or slightly higher.

In looking at the video and the photo of the two divers, it appears the watch is not all that slim. However, we know that they have taken pains to keep the profile slimmer than the PO, so I still expect it to come in around 13-14mm. If so, then the proportions of what looks like a thick watch increases the likelihood that the case diameter will be ≤40mm. I've been thinking 39.7mm, same as the FOIS, but it actually could be 38.5mm (Since many of us already have speculated that this will be Bond's next watch - and DC has made it plain he won't wear any more wrist frisbees - the smaller profile serves two purposes: It more closely resembles watches of that era; and it will look good on Craig's wrist, just like the Skyfall AT did).


----------



## gippo

RTK27 said:


> Completly agree with you! I was just hoping they would skip sapphire caseback due to thickness. But hey if this watch will still be around 13 mm... Drool
> 
> Roy


AT 15000 Gauss 41,5 mm









Liquidmetal 15000 Gauss









If we compare them we see that it is significantly smaller ..maybe 38.5 mm e 13mm thickness  Grand Slam for me ;-)


----------



## drunken monkey

Is it safe to assume that this will be a 300m watch?

If so, then would it also be safe to assume that however thick this ends up, is the thinnest a possible future 8500 Seamaster Professional would be, if that has a display back. Following on, then could we simply subtract say 1-1.5mm to guestimate what the thickness of a solid back 8500 SMP could be?


----------



## Phil_P

I know everyone _wants_ this to be a thinner watch, but what makes you think it will be? Where is the precedent?


----------



## JP Chestnut

I really really really don't think that Omega is going to design their Sub-alternative based on the feedback of the current Bond actor. I'd be shocked if this watch isn't sized to fit current fashion.


----------



## gippo

Phil_P said:


> I know everyone _wants_ this to be a thinner watch, but what makes you think it will be? Where is the precedent?


Looking at the caseback you can see more plan and also the bezel, also consider the smaller diameter ;-)


















8500 vs 2500 compare


----------



## drunken monkey

Phil_P said:


> I know everyone _wants_ this to be a thinner watch, but what makes you think it will be? Where is the precedent?


Some of the thickness associated with the Planet Ocean is because of the 600m depth rating (think 2500SMP vs 2500PO).
If the watch is a 300m rated watch, it _should_ be thinner than the PO and the CK2913 that this watch is referencing, was a 300m watch.

The 8500 is thicker than the 2500 by 1.4mm but it is still thinner than the 3135 so making a thinner 300m is a possibility if they choose to.


----------



## Phil_P

drunken monkey said:


> Some of the thickness associated with the Planet Ocean is because of the 600m depth rating (think 2500SMP vs 2500PO).
> If the watch is a 300m rated watch, it _should_ be thinner than the PO and the CK2913 that this watch is referencing, was a 300m watch.


_Every_ watch should be thinner than a PO :-d

Indeed, if it's around the same thickness as a SMP that would be nice.



drunken monkey said:


> The 8500 is thicker than the 2500 by 1.4mm but it is still thinner than the 3135 so making a thinner 300m is a possibility if they choose to.


"if they choose to" - this is why I mentioned precedent, given recent reissues (various speedmasters, the PloProf, the Bullhead), they are all on steroids, not a skinny one amongst them.


----------



## drunken monkey

Phil_P said:


> "if they choose to" - this is why I mentioned precedent, given recent reissues (various speedmasters, the PloProf, the Bullhead), they are all on steroids, not a skinny one amongst them.


Which is why my speculations are based on the question of the depth rating.
You ask for precedence; the FOIS Speedmaster would be the analogous model seeing as both are essentially the same theme - modern "re-issues" of the original models.


----------



## pfurey

Did a little image editing on my iPhone.

Definitely is a well decorated automatic. I'd bet money it will retail over $7,500.

http://i.imgur.com/BMQYDSD.jpg


----------



## Alex_TA

Diver less than 40mm? Hard to believe. My guess: 41.5.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pk_diver

Alex_TA said:


> Diver less than 40mm? Hard to believe. My guess: 41.5.


Rumors say 40mm... b-)


----------



## iinsic

JP Chestnut said:


> I really really really don't think that Omega is going to design their Sub-alternative based on the feedback of the current Bond actor. I'd be shocked if this watch isn't sized to fit current fashion.


You might want to check with Omega to see how many thousands of Skyfall ATs they sold because that is what DC wanted to wear. The Sub is 40mm. It would be asinine for Omega to make a Sub alternative that is any larger ... especially based on a vintage design.


----------



## NYWatchFan

Awesome. This will be my next timepiece. This vs the submariner no date is going to be a great battle. The rolex name is still above omega globally, but the fact this movement is 15k Gauss anti magnetic should bode well for sales, and value retention. This will be the 1st >15k Gauss diving watch ever, and it offers proof by having a display case back. 

it is on par with Submariner on adjustable clasp, water resistance, and bezel candy. But lets also not forget you will get a 4 yr warranty with the Omega. I would be surprised if this was any bigger than 41.5mm in case size. And look at the relative slimness of the new Speedmaster 1957 which has the 9301 chrono movement in a 41.5mm case and open caseback! without the date wheel, i believe the new vintage styled seamaster will be 40mm and slim relative to the PO. maybe equal to the Seamaster 300M with solid caseback.

My only ask for Omega is to make the lug width 20mm and to include drilled lug holes for easy strap changes.


----------



## kloubik

iinsic said:


> ... especially based on a vintage design.


Why does it have PCLs and saphire caseback than? Also because it is inspired by a vintage design? That the watch is based on a vintage design says absolutely nothing about how big it will be IMO. My guess is 41.5 mm.


----------



## pk_diver

Sorry... but what does PCL stands for?:-s


----------



## pk_diver

Thanks mate! :-!

P.S.
...made a mess with tapatalk... thanks was addressed to TitanCi who answered My question!


----------



## TitanCi

Anyone post this?









This and LM... Oh boy. Count me out!!! On basis of cost that is..

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## TitanCi

pk_diver said:


> Sorry... but what does PCL stands for?:-s


Polished center links.

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## MasterCo-Axster

I'm going 41.5, $6,500 USD for SS starting. Available in almost every configuration you can imagine in terms of material.
Sedna, Ceragold, Ti, and best of all Blue Liquidmetal bezel w Stainless and Two Tone Bracelet


----------



## scamp007

I've just seen the new Midnight Blue Black Bay, if you want me, I'll be over on the Tudor forum ;-) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Auswatch

A lot of guessing going on based on a few carefully crafted images.


----------



## subrosa

Yikes, I think I'll pass, starting to look like a Breil I own...

...and Tudor just brought out a blue black bay


----------



## drunken monkey

scamp007 said:


> I've just seen the new Midnight Blue Black Bay


can't say I like it more than the original red.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Seeing the comparison pic on the last page, in person how much thicker is the 8500 vs the 2500 po? I have six inch wrists and I workout, but my forearms only look muscular when its bent. I posted a pic of me wearing the po8500 on a strap, and the diameter and l2l is perfect. Its just the 8500 was thick. I would love to get 42mm 2500 on bracelet, but worried about the 14mm thickness.


----------



## CMTFR

drunken monkey said:


> can't say I like it more than the original red.


Same thought, here. ;-)


----------



## Alessio Scala

looks like a mixed early speedy pro case whit a PO Bezel and a panerai dial :-(
all whit a wrong bracelet for a sub but whit a superb movement and High tag price...just my opinion


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I opted for a 2500 after realising that the 8500 was just ridiculously thick. All my watches prior to the PO were considerably thinner but I'm very used to it now and I think it is well balanced on a bracelet. The 8500 on a strap wears fine but it is too much for me to wear as a daily watch, under shirt cuffs half the time. I also think it looks less tacky. My friend has a 8500 XL and it's a monster compared to the 42mm 2500, but he's a big guy with arms like my neck so he can pull it off. With your 6 inch wrists, you better go 2500.



Jason Bourne said:


> Seeing the comparison pic on the last page, in person how much thicker is the 8500 vs the 2500 po? I have six inch wrists and I workout, but my forearms only look muscular when its bent. I posted a pic of me wearing the po8500 on a strap, and the diameter and l2l is perfect. Its just the 8500 was thick. I would love to get 42mm 2500 on bracelet, but worried about the 14mm thickness.


----------



## mjrchabot

NYWatchFan said:


> Awesome. This will be my next timepiece. This vs the submariner no date is going to be a great battle. The rolex name is still above omega globally, but the fact this movement is 15k Gauss anti magnetic should bode well for sales, and value retention. This will be the 1st >15k Gauss diving watch ever, and it offers proof by having a display case back.
> 
> it is on par with Submariner on adjustable clasp, water resistance, and bezel candy. But lets also not forget you will get a 4 yr warranty with the Omega. I would be surprised if this was any bigger than 41.5mm in case size. And look at the relative slimness of the new Speedmaster 1957 which has the 9301 chrono movement in a 41.5mm case and open caseback! without the date wheel, i believe the new vintage styled seamaster will be 40mm and slim relative to the PO. maybe equal to the Seamaster 300M with solid caseback.
> 
> My only ask for Omega is to make the lug width 20mm and to include drilled lug holes for easy strap changes.


I'm a huge advocate for Omega. However, put this up against a SubC ND and I would pick the Sub over this piece. So what if it's 15,000 gauss resistant and has a display case back? Are any of those features _really _necessary for those who buy it for its intended use (i.e. diving).

Obviously the Rolex towers over the Omega in terms of cost (but not by much), but there is always the used market...


----------



## badams118

The more I find out about this watch, the more I like my Non-AC dial 2254.


----------



## OzO

mjrchabot said:


> So what if it's 15,000 gauss resistant and has a display case back? Are any of those features _really _necessary for those who buy it for its intended use (i.e. diving).


Nobody uses these trinkets for diving. Maybe a handful of guys on the DWF, but most people take theirs off to wash their hands.


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I for one, am starting to get really excited! Vintage Seamaster reissue, with a non date version of the 8508 anti-magnetic movement. Love the vintage look of the lume as well. Have to admit, not crazy about ceramic bezels. Something I can't get past, although maybe this model will do it. Not because of looks, but knowing me I would be the first person to bang the watch against something and shatter the ceramic!

My wishes were for exactly this configuration, but in a new Railmaster. I hope this one isn't any bigger than the midsize AT, though.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## GregoryD

I'm liking the vintage design; not so much the transparent case back or aged lume. Also not convinced it'll have a sandwich dial, as the pictures haven't been super clear on that.


----------



## Deanster

GregoryD said:


> I'm liking the vintage design; not so much the transparent case back or aged lume. Also not convinced it'll have a sandwich dial, as the pictures haven't been super clear on that.


I felt like this image left little doubt about the sandwich dial, but I'm willing to be proven wrong:


----------



## eXis10z

Hopefully it isn't bigger than 42mm


----------



## teeritz

Deanster said:


> I felt like this image left little doubt about the sandwich dial, but I'm willing to be proven wrong:
> 
> View attachment 1433219


It's looking like a sandwich dial, gang. I hope the Luminova doesn't look like it's down miles away...like the date disc on an Audemars-Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Chrono.


----------



## sblantipodi

where is the news that watch-insider promised?


----------



## Buzz

Auswatch said:


> View attachment 1432789
> 
> 
> A lot of guessing going on based on a few carefully crafted images.


Yeh, that's what I love about this place!


----------



## solesman

sblantipodi said:


> where is the news that watch-insider promised?


11pm UK time tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HugoSon

solesman said:


> 11pm UK time tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


12:00 CET - so in two hours we should know more on watch-insider.com.


----------



## solesman

HugoSon said:


> 12:00 CET - so in two hours we should know more on watch-insider.com.


I stand corrected ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eXis10z

A lume pic?


----------



## drunken monkey

The image of the markers is unclear to me.
I can't say whether it is the shadow of a sandwich dial or its the sides of applied markers that have no polished trim. Imagine an applied marker that has the top flat and lumed to the edge.


----------



## scamp007

It could just be me being stupid, and I'm not a diver, but looking at the lume shot, wouldn't it be more important for the minute hand to have the arrow head on it? Surely that is the hand that divers would be referencing in the dark depths?? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 4counters

While I'd definitely prefer a thinner watch (around 13mm would be perfect), if the case size is less than 42mm then I'm out. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## HugoSon

...no size mentioned - but 5,5k CHF seems to be fair.

Ok - here we go...
41mm - 6 different models!

http://www.hautehorlogerie.at/files/4d2368f40536cbd78c266a9ac660de98-26.html


----------



## scamp007

Here it is!

http://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/watchmaking/baselworld-2014#!/seamaster-300-master-coaxial










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## maia

OMEGA Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial - YouTube


----------



## maia

Omega's website has just been updated too: OMEGA Watches: Baselworld 2014


----------



## camb66

Awesome - really love it


----------



## Vakane

41mm and looks nice and not priced insanely? I'm liking it


----------



## imranbecks

I love it! I really like how they made the markers look really vintage...


----------



## AAMC

so disapointed that the new manual winding watch (de Ville Tresor) it's only available in gold


----------



## Merv

11 pages worth of pics of new models!

Baselworld 2014: The Omega Novelties


----------



## acdelco

Looks like there is a blue version?


HugoSon said:


> ...no size mentioned - but 5,5k CHF seems to be fair.
> 
> Ok - here we go...
> 41mm - 6 different models!
> 
> Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial | Omega, Baselworld 2014 | HauteHorlogerie.at


----------



## Muddy250

AAMC said:


> so disapointed that the new manual winding watch (de Ville Tresor) it's only available in gold


me too. Mind you there are 69 new pieces up tomorrow so maybe?


----------



## Rippin

Ohhh, the Seamaster 300 Master will be available in titanium as well. Nice!


----------



## Merv

They might be releasing some funky new colours in the AT range, if the pic below is any guide.









If they release a version that replaces the orange bits with blue, and on a white dial, then it's "come to papa" for me.


----------



## camb66

Bit of a JLC feel to the watch in my opinion but thats all good if you ask me.


----------



## scamp007

That display back doesn't half add some thickness....










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## acdelco

Don't understand what you mean by "half add". Do you mean it will be thinner? From what I can tell, it looks thinner than the POs.


scamp007 said:


> That display back doesn't half add some thickness....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ChronoScot

The X-33 makes an unexpected return! The new version looks good (though shame about the 'Skywalker' moniker).


----------



## Muddy250

scamp007 said:


> That display back doesn't half add some thickness....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


If it's a 40mm dia it scales to approx 14.5mm thick. 
My 2500 POXL is 15.5 but sits down nicely enough though. Thickness to the bottom of the case without the back will be approx 12mm so that's what you're really dealing with once it's settled in. Will be trying this on.


----------



## Brian Hatton

There is also this

OMEGA Watches: Baselworld 2014


----------



## mjrchabot

Merv said:


> They might be releasing some funky new colours in the AT range, if the pic below is any guide.
> 
> View attachment 1433370
> 
> 
> If they release a version that replaces the orange bits with blue, and on a white dial, then it's "come to papa" for me.


What the heck were they thinking dropping the border around the date window? Thank god I bought my AT8500 when I did...The date window now looks like a last minute addition.


----------



## mjrchabot

I wouldn't doubt additional models of the De Ville Tresor will be released. The combo I would jump all over is white/cream waffle dial with blue hands on black leather.


----------



## Merv

mjrchabot said:


> What the heck were they thinking dropping the border around the date window? Thank god I bought my AT8500 when I did...The date window now looks like a last minute addition.


I have to agree with you there. I'm not sure what the rationale was behind that change. The previous date window border was executed stylishly. Now we have a whole lot of....nothing.


----------



## HugoSon

"available in stores in November 2014" 😱


----------



## jimmer42

scamp007 said:


> That display back doesn't half add some thickness....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Although it's difficult to tell from a photo I am pretty confident that this is thinner than my PO2500.....which would be good enough for me.....this is my next watch!

Wait a mo.....have you seen the Skywalker X33......that is off the chart!!!


----------



## ErikS

Prefer 40mm but 41 is okay, still a bit confused by the "Seamaster.....Master" redundancy. Thinner is nice, have to see how this one shakes out.


----------



## HugoSon

AT EURO prices...
Platin: 46.220,-
Gold: 25.330,-
Steel: 4.890,-


----------



## phranxinatra

The antimagnetic movements will be named the same as the non antimagnetics. You cannot see 8508 or 8528 on the new ATs, but 8500 and 8520.


----------



## GregoryD

One has a pip surround and one doesn't...maybe the Basel version is pre-production or it's yet to be worked out?


----------



## Lumin

camb66 said:


> Bit of a JLC feel to the watch in my opinion but thats all good if you ask me.
> 
> View attachment 1433371
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433372


And after the hype I know which I prefer, sorry, the Omega's Aqua Terra looks the most nailed together design. Preowned I'd go the JLC, pity Omega couldn't be more authentic..


----------



## wildcat

The 300 is cheaper than I was expecting, 5500chf roughly $6200 and £3755 respectively


----------



## scamp007

acdelco said:


> Don't understand what you mean by "half add". Do you mean it will be thinner? From what I can tell, it looks thinner than the POs.


Sorry, just a northern phrase as in: upon picking up something very hot, one might say, 'ooh, that wasn't half hot, I've burned my fingers'

;-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## aardvarkbark

So, is the 8400 in the new SM300 the same as the 8500 but just without the date? I'm curious to see how much thinner the movement itself is. It looks like their going to continue with 8500 designation even for the anti-mag version, but change wording on dial to Master Chronometer.


----------



## IGotId

.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there any possibility to see a PO with Master Co-Axial and micro adjustment bracelet this year?
watch-insider talks about 69watches launched with master coaxial, have I understood well?


----------



## Lumin

camb66 said:


> Bit of a JLC feel to the watch in my opinion but thats all good if you ask me.
> 
> View attachment 1433371
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433372


And after the hype I know which I prefer, sorry, the Omega's Aqua Terra looks the most nailed together design. Preowned I'd go the JLC, sorry Omega


----------



## Chibatastic

For me, the most promising new release (by a wide margin) is the Mark II. I love it.

Beautiful dial
Micro adjustment clasp
100m wr!!
AR on both sides

The orange looks amazing. Not sure if the case is to thick for me and it may not look as good on a strap as my Speedy Pro but this is something I can't wait to try on my wrist.



















Chibatastic


----------



## iinsic

When Lee Iacocca was head of Chrysler, he introduced the world to the minivan. Because it had FWD, it was an immediate hit with rental agencies at ski resorts across America.


Later, GM and Ford came out with their versions, but they all had RWD, just like full-size vans. Iacocca remarked, "I showed 'em how to do it, and they still f***ed it up!"


In this case, Omega showed Omega how to do it, and they stilled messed up. Straight lugs will make this watch wear larger, so a 41mm SM300 will wear larger than a 42mm PO. And it does not look any thinner than a PO 2500. I'm guessing about 15mm. As usual, lots of beautiful pieces are being unveiled, but few are practical for those who prefer <40mm sizes and <14mm heights.


As for the Tresor, I think 40mm is too large for a thin-bezel dress watch. I was hoping, based on the proportions of the patent drawing, for 36-38mm. If it had been that, I'd have been tempted to score one in gold. If it's an "only watch," winding every day is no problem.


----------



## AAMC

iinsic said:


> When Lee Iacocca was head of Chrysler, he introduced the world to the minivan. Because it had FWD, it was an immediate hit with rental agencies at ski resorts across America.
> 
> Later, GM and Ford came out with their versions, but they all had RWD, just like full-size vans. Iacocca remarked, "I showed 'em how to do it, and they still f***ed it up!"
> 
> In this case, Omega showed Omega how to do it, and they stilled messed up. Straight lugs will make this watch wear larger, so a 41mm SM300 will wear larger than a 42mm PO. And it does not look any thinner than a PO 2500. I'm guessing about 15mm. As usual, lots of beautiful pieces are being unveiled, but few are practical for those who prefer <40mm sizes and <14mm heights.
> 
> As for the Tresor, I think 40mm is too large for a thin-bezel dress watch. I was hoping, based on the proportions of the patent drawing, for 36-38mm. If it had been that, I'd have been tempted to score one in gold. If it's an "only watch," winding every day is no problem.


All I can say it's that I'm in love with the new Rolex Cellini range!....so great...too bad that it's (will be) way above my budget....


----------



## Airborne6176

Why does the Omega site list "Date" under the features for this new SM300? 

Any pics of the opposite side of the watch since there is no external escape valve? I take it the watch is good to 300m, but not for "Professional" use. Highly doubt that this would be actually used for real world diving...


----------



## mjrchabot

Have to agree with Chiba ... the most interesting release so far is the Mark II, but sadly it's too thick for my wrist so I won't be looking at one anytime soon.
I also think the Skywalker is a cool looking watch; not really my style, but awesome looking nonetheless!

Looks like my next Omega purchase will be previous gen models - another 3570, PO 2500, back to the more practical pieces!


----------



## faiz31887

GregoryD said:


> One has a pip surround and one doesn't...maybe the Basel version is pre-production or it's yet to be worked out?


It doesn't have the aged vintage looking lume either. Curious...


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who understood the difference between the
8500 Master Co-Axial and the 8508?


----------



## iinsic

sblantipodi said:


> is there someone who understood the difference between the
> 8500 Master Co-Axial and the 8508?


When the anti-magnetic version of the cal. 8500 was introduced, it was termed the cal. 8508. However, Omega made it clear that the movement would permeate its entire line of three-handers using the cal. 8500 at some point. With this year's offerings at Baselworld, that process has begun in earnest, with 64 models now using the anti-magnetic movement (now called "master co-axial"). Accordingly, there was no longer any reason to assign a different calibre number to that movement, as the original cal. 8500 was being discontinued. Hence, the cal. 8500 is now the "master co-axial" ... the fully anti-magnetic movement.

Keep your fingers crossed. You likely will see it in the PO before the end of the year. The bad news: It likely will add about 15-18% to the selling price, not counting any across-the-board price increases that also might happen.


----------



## tdorey

Cheaper shouldn't be a factor when you are charging 7K for a watch. Should be the last thing they consider.


----------



## sblantipodi

iinsic said:


> When the anti-magnetic version of the cal. 8500 was introduced, it was termed the cal. 8508. However, Omega made it clear that the movement would permeate its entire line of three-handers using the cal. 8500 at some point. With this year's offerings at Baselworld, that process has begun in earnest, with 64 models now using the anti-magnetic movement (now called "master co-axial"). Accordingly, there was no longer any reason to assign a different calibre number to that movement, as the original cal. 8500 was being discontinued. Hence, the cal. 8500 is now the "master co-axial" ... the fully anti-magnetic movement.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed. You likely will see it in the PO before the end of the year. The bad news: It likely will add about 15-18% to the selling price, not counting any across-the-board price increases that also might happen.


Glad to pay 20% more for this feature.
I will probably never use it but I like it.


----------



## gippo




----------



## solesman

Which of the 2 do you like most Gippo?



gippo said:


>


----------



## gippo

solesman said:


> Which of the 2 do you like most Gippo?


Maybe the blue (even if it's your best blue :-d )....only flaw, I do not love the titanium :roll:

Ciao, Massimo


----------



## solesman

Forget the titanium. Just get the platinum instead


----------



## gippo

solesman said:


> Forget the titanium. Just get the platinum instead


Of course!
Number 302 :-!


----------



## justbecauseIcan

All I see is another addition to the text on the dial.


----------



## iinsic

iinsic said:


> For those excited last year about the Speedy '57, then disappointed when it was seen in person: prepare to be disappointed again.
> 
> This dive watch, while reminiscent of the CK2913, will be a 300m clone of the Speedy '57, which has the exact same proportions ...
> 
> In all probability, it will have the same 41.5mm diameter, the same extra-long OAL, the same bracelet with the butterfly clasp (although we can hope it will have the new expandable clasp), the cal. 8508, a display caseback, and 15+mm height.


Here's what I posted two weeks ago. Then, the hopeful optimism of AAMC and others shamed me into abandoning my prescient cynicism, and I joined the chorus believing in a smaller, thinner version.

You'd think, after all these years, that I'd quit second-guessing myself. When I do, I always abandon the correct answer for the incorrect one. :roll:


----------



## AAMC

iinsic said:


> Here's what I posted two weeks ago. Then, the hopeful optimism of AAMC and others shamed me into abandoning my prescient cynicism, and I joined the chorus believing in a smaller, thinner version.
> 
> You'd think, after all these years, that I'd quit second-guessing myself. When I do, I always abandon the correct answer for the incorrect one. :roll:


lol....isn't that thick or large...lol...but I see your point....I'm pretty much convinced that the style of watches that you like aren't coming from Omega....your taste screams Rolex

I think I'm not going to buy a watch from this year releases (any brand)....I was hopping for a new Speedy Date with 3330 caliber...
I would buy this "Master Co-Axial" if it was released on a Railmaster version (the same watch without divers bezel basically)...even with the PCLs


----------



## mjrchabot

gippo said:


>


Too bad, the black SS version looks great in that picture. However, those straight lugs are going to kill it for anyone with smaller wrists like me...o|


----------



## changym

Will u guys chose this over the PO?


----------



## BarracksSi

changym said:


> Will u guys chose this over the PO?


Not me, simply because it has no date window. If I'm going to spend this much money on a watch, I'm going to wear it a lot. If it's just an occasional watch, I'd want it to be prettier.


----------



## beeman101

I have to agreee with some of the posters above :-
straight lugs always a red flag for me....will jut out over the wrists also even if they doin't asthetically they don't look good imo..
No date -- At that price personally for me it's a big no no
also, i am a great applied brand name rather than printed on the dial....not in every case though..
Un-protected crown also feels a bit iffy & the general shape is not very asthetically pleasing to my eye

However having said i simply seem to love two features of this watch :-
Love the hands
& that bracelet looks pretty chunky too !!!


----------



## JP Chestnut

iinsic said:


> You might want to check with Omega to see how many thousands of Skyfall ATs they sold because that is what DC wanted to wear. The Sub is 40mm. It would be asinine for Omega to make a Sub alternative that is any larger ... especially based on a vintage design.


Hm... 41mm and thicker than a Sub. I guess Omega is asinine.


----------



## JP Chestnut

kloubik said:


> Why does it have PCLs and saphire caseback than? Also because it is inspired by a vintage design? That the watch is based on a vintage design says absolutely nothing about how big it will be IMO. My guess is 41.5 mm.


And you would be rather correct.


----------



## Betterthere

changym said:


> Will u guys chose this over the PO?


my plan is to have both


----------



## gippo

;-)


----------



## iinsic

JP Chestnut said:


> Hm... 41mm and thicker than a Sub. I guess Omega is asinine.


I can't argue with you there. ;-)


----------



## beeman101

Damn ! thats a nice watch. My new favourite watch wallpaper  That bezel chrome ring look's quite unique to me. I don't think i have seen this design feature before in a watch.

My one and only smallish grouse i wish they had chrome markers in this with lume in the middle would go so well with the hands style. Not a fan of these types of lumes...



gippo said:


> ;-)


----------



## JP Chestnut

iinsic said:


> I can't argue with you there. ;-)


I would have been OK with the diameter, and maybe even the thickness, but there's too much I don't like. I'd love a blue dialed Omega diver, but this is most definitely not the one for me.


----------

